# عالم حواء > نادي الحياة الأسرية > الحياة الزوجية >  زوجي يريد الطﻻق ودخل علي .. ساعدوني

## جوري5

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم. .
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته. .

بدخل فالموضوع على طول 

أنا عقدة القرآن قبل 6 أشهر مع رجل خلوق ويصلي كل الصلوات 
أول شهرين من ملجة كنت مرتاحة مع زوجي كنت أحس انه مهتم فيني. . وانا أحبه وايد. . عقب حسيته تغير ما يسأل عني و بس مرة يتصل فيني فاليوم. . و يوم سألته تم يقولي ماشي مافي شي. . وعقبه صارحني وقالي مايبا يكمل حياته وياي. . مايبا يتزوجني. . حاولت وياه أبا اعرف السبب بس ما في فايدة مايقول شي ..يقولي انتي ماقصرتي وياي فشي تستاهلين واحد احسن عني ويحبج. .
انا أحبه وايد وقلت له اباك انته .. وهو مصر على قراره
صبرت عليه وتميت ادعي ربي يسخره لي ويغير قراره
مر شهر حسيته تغير يزورني يضحك معي ويسولف ..وفاتحني الموضوع مرة ثانية انه مآ غير قراره ويبا يطلقني. . وايد حاولت وياه اقنعه بس هو مايبا ..

آخر مره زارني كان يداعبني وانا اصده ﻻني كنت حاطه فبالي انه يبا يطلقني بس ماقدرت عليه يقولي بس بداعبج ..و دخل علي بالغلط..انا كرهت هاليوم وتميت أصيح ..زوجي يقولي عادي ترى هالشي حلال

والمشكلة بعد ما دخل علي بعده مصر يبا يطلقني ..كلمت أمه عن السالفة ..انصدمت وتمت تفهمه الي يسويه غلط ..هو مب راضي يسمع كلام حد 

انا ماعرف شو اسوي اميه ماروم أقولها أن زوجي دخل علي ويبا يطلقني ﻻنها تعبانه وبتتعب أكثر

الوضع الحين انا الي دوم أسأل عنه ..إذا مآ سألت عنه ما يسأل عني ويبا يودرني

انا ماعرف شو اسوي تعبت نفسيا تعبت ..ارجوكم ساعدوني

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

نصائح للزوجات لتنظيم الوقت بين العمل والبيت 
طريقة التعامل مع صمت الزوج 
اخطاء صحية شائعة بعد الجماع 
اروع عبارات حب صباحية راقية للزوج 
اسباب الفتور الجنسي بين الزوجين وافضل طرق... 
تأثير العناد المدمر على استقرار الحياة... 
فوائد الصداقة بين الزوجين واثرها على الحياة... 
زفه بدويه جيزانيه شل بنتنا 
كل ما تحتاجين لمعرفته عن رجيم السوائل... 
تقرير عن التهديدات بين الزوجين واثرها على...

----------


## أنا بدر البدور

الله يعينج اختي ..
لازم تدخلين حد بالسالفه .. 
الدنيا ما فوضه ..

----------


## فنون الحب

كيف اختي يعني دخل عليج !!

صرتي حرمة يعني !!

من كلامج عنه يبين انه مب جدي ولعاب

حافظي على عمرج واتخذي قرار من الحين ولاتعطينه اي فرصة انه يتقرب منج لو انتي بعدج بنت !

في شباب يستغلون البنات في هالفترة عشان يوصلون للي يبونه ويعقونهم !

----------


## جوري5

دخلت أمه وأبوه فالسالفه يحاولون معاه بس مب راضي يغير قراره 
من دون سبب يبا يطلقني

ومن صوبي انا يتيمه ماعندي حد غير اميه 
ما اعرف شو اسوي..  :Frown:

----------


## kaki92

الصراحه انتي السبب يقول ما يباج وانتي تبينه , وهو غلطه اكبر ,,مم مادري ولله لازم اهله يجبرونه بطريقه قويه عشان يوافق :31:

----------


## جوري5

> كيف اختي يعني دخل عليج !!
> 
> صرتي حرمة يعني !!
> 
> من كلامج عنه يبين انه مب جدي ولعاب
> 
> حافظي على عمرج واتخذي قرار من الحين ولاتعطينه اي فرصة انه يتقرب منج لو انتي بعدج بنت !
> 
> في شباب يستغلون البنات في هالفترة عشان يوصلون للي يبونه ويعقونهم !


هيه صرت حرمة للأسف

----------


## جوري5

> الصراحه انتي السبب يقول ما يباج وانتي تبينه , وهو غلطه اكبر ,, لازم تخبرين اهلج واهله عشان يجبرونه يتزوجج , احس هذا الحل الافضل


خبرت أهله وهم يحاولون وياه ..يقولي مابي أخذج وعقب اطلقج يوم بتحملين. .

----------


## [..دانــة..]

خلاص الحل تصارحين الوالدة وتحتسبين عند الله
مافي شي بالغصب دامكم ع بر وما بينكم عيال 

اللي نصيبج بتاخذينه ولازم تحطين انه دخل عليج
وانتي الله يهديج ما في فايده الومج ع هالشي
بس نصيحه للمقبلات ع الزواج لا تعطين ريلج راحته بزيادة
صح ملجة وحلالج وفي عقد بس هالآمور تسبب مشاكل عقب

----------


## kaki92

حسبي الله عليه هذا ما يتسمى ريال

----------


## مغربية بدبي

والله حرام عليه اللي يسويه فيك , حاط ببالو يبا يطلقك ومع هيك دخل عليك , اسفة عالكلمة بس هو اناني ما يفكر غير في نفسه الله يعينك حبيبتي , 
لا تخبري امك الحين مدام لسا ما بلش اوراق الطلاق استعيني بالله عز وجل استخيري مرة واثنين وثلاث واكثري من الاستغفار ومن قول اللهم أجرني في مصيبتي واخلف لي خيراً منها ربي رح يحلها ان شاء الله لا تشيلي هم انت ما غلطتي بشي نهائيا انت متزوجة على سنة الله ورسوله هذا ابتلاء من الله اصبري ,

----------


## ساحره العين

هذا مب ريال ولا ينطبق عليه مسمى الرجوله 
الله يفرج همج 
من رايي انه يحافظ عليج قبل ما يعاقبه ربي ويسلط على خواته واحد بسوي مثل ما سوا فيج 
الدنيا دواره
لازم حد عاقل من اهلج يتدخل لانج بنت ناس مب ماخذنج من الشارع

----------


## طيبة*قلب

وليش دخل عليك وهو بيطلقك 
خلاص الحين الموضوع يختلف 
اول كنتي بنت وانتي الله يهديك كيف رخصتي نفسك قلك مايبك تميتي تجرين وراه 
والله مو رجال الله يهديه
حسبي الله عليه نفسي اخذلك حقكك 

كلمي خوالك عمانك شيخ قبيلتك

----------


## فنون الحب

> هيه صرت حرمة للأسف


حسبي الله عليه 

ليش سمحتي له من البداية كنتي وقفتيه عند حده !!

الله ينتقم منه صدق الرياييل مالهم امان !

روحي المحكمة واثبتي انه دخل عليج

----------


## مالتيزرس

حبييتي اذا تم يلعب بج يمين ويسار ..وماشي فايدة من أهله روحي المحكمة نعم لا تسكتين عن حقج وعلميهم انه باليوم فالفلاني دخل عليج ولاتكوتي باردة هامواقف يبالها حزم ..
وانتي الحين مانقدر نلومج لأن اللي صار صار ..
وريال بايعج ع شو تركضين وراه الله يهديج هو من البداية ترا يبا يطلقج ع شو فارة عمرج فر عليه ..ترا مب اول ولا آخر ريال هو فالكون د.ربي بيعوضج خير عنه

----------


## صلاتى حياتى

الله يسهل امورج بس انت غلطتى وايد من اول مقال ماابيج كان فريتى عليه كل اشياءه ونفذت بعمرج مستغربه كيف امنتى له وهو كان مصر على الطلاق
الانسان ضعيف للاسف بس حقج لا تضيعينه ابدا وتمى وراءه وخديه ترى مهب فوضى هى مايخاف ربه

----------


## { آحلى دلع ..

إنسان وضيع 

حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل ،

----------


## mayat

لاحول ولاقوة الابالله

----------


## عساك تبقى لي

حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل على كل مستهتر. .يستهر بشرف بنات الناس الله ينتقم منه. .الله ياخذ لج حقج منه يارب

----------


## جوري5

خواتي .. هو قالي انه ناوي يطلقني بس بيروح المحكمة وبيستشير 
انا ماعندي ﻻ خوال و أعمام. . عندي بس أمي وأختي الصغيرة واخوي الصغير 

الحين شو اسوي اترياه يستشير ؟؟
وإذا أبا استخير استخير للطلاق ولا شو ((للعلم انا ماودي اطلق ))..

----------


## رسايل غلا

اختي الزواج هو الزواج دام كتبوا عقد الملجة 
ما فيه شي اسمه بيكون ريلي يوم بنسوي عرس
يعني الحين انتي تعتبرين زوجة جدام رب العالمين واللي حضروا الملجة
محد له حق يلومج اذا خبرتي أمج وان طلقج لا سمح الله 
قولي الخيرة في ما اختاره الله ولا تزعلين حبيبتي
ربي يوفقج ويسهل امورج

----------


## صلاتى حياتى

اختى داومى على قيام الليل وذكر الله طول اليوم ولاتنسين الصلاه على احبيب محمد ليلك نهارك والله بتتحل مشكلتج انت حرمه مسكينه والله بيجبر بخاطلرج بس الصراحه اخاف بعدين يتعبج لو كملتو بس ان شاءالله يعرف ان الله حق

----------


## ليندااااا

كيف سمحتيله يداعبج اختي الله يهديج
شكله لعوب ومب جدي بموضوع الزواج
المفروض انتي قطعتي علاقتج فيه من الساعة الي قالج يبي يطلقج 
شلون تقابلينه ونية الطلاق في باله

----------


## الصبر الطويل

حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل على كل رجل ظالم اختي تحسبي ووكلي أمرك لله عزوجل .

----------


## أمورة

حسبي الله و نعم الوكيل.

اختي الله يعينج على ما ابتلاج و ما ينفع نلومج.

شكلج صغيره و مب فاهمة الدنيا ولا فاهمه شو لج و شو عليج (احس من ردودج على الخوات)

الحين تتصلين بالتوجيه الاسري في مدينتج و تطلبين استشاره.

مثل ما قالت وحده من الخوات دام انكتب الكتاب و عقدت الملجه تراه يعتبر زوجج على سنة الله و رسوله. 

و كلامه لج انه ما يبا يطلقج بعدين يوم بينكم طفل كلام فاضي يعني عادي يطلقج عقب ما دخل فيج؟؟ 

حياة بنات الناس مب لعبه و الله ينتقم منه هالظالم.

انتي لا تضعفين و خلج قويه و لازم حد كبير يساندج في الموضوع و انتي عند التوجيه.

و طمنينا عليج

----------


## كتكوتة حبيبي

سوي حفله بسيطه على اساس عرس 
وخليه يطلقج بعد العرس لو مصمم
على الاقل ادارون الفضيحة

----------


## أمورة

> سوي حفله بسيطه على اساس عرس 
> وخليه يطلقج بعد العرس لو مصمم
> على الاقل ادارون الفضيحة


اختي هاي نصيحة!!!

و هي كيف تعيش حياتها؟

----------


## جوري5

> حسبي الله و نعم الوكيل.
> 
> اختي الله يعينج على ما ابتلاج و ما ينفع نلومج.
> 
> شكلج صغيره و مب فاهمة الدنيا ولا فاهمه شو لج و شو عليج (احس من ردودج على الخوات)
> 
> الحين تتصلين بالتوجيه الاسري في مدينتج و تطلبين استشاره.
> 
> مثل ما قالت وحده من الخوات دام انكتب الكتاب و عقدت الملجه تراه يعتبر زوجج على سنة الله و رسوله. 
> ...


اختي هو قالي بيروح المحكمة وبيستشير بس للحين ما سار 
وانا صابره حاطه أمل اقول يمكن يغير قراره
بس من أسلوبه وياي أحس انه مآ بيغير رأيه 
انا اتصل فيه أسأل عنه ﻻنه هو بعده زوجي أما هو على مزاجه 
و أكثر شي يكلمني على بلاكبيري مايتصل فيني

واذا أبا استشير يستوي اتصل فيهم و ﻻزم اروح لهم؟

----------


## طيبة*قلب

> سوي حفله بسيطه على اساس عرس 
> وخليه يطلقج بعد العرس لو مصمم
> على الاقل ادارون الفضيحة


صح كلامك 
عشان تستر عمرها 
قليله اوكي اذا كنت مصمم واذا كنت رجال تخاف على اخواتك وكرامتهم تزوجني وطلقني بعد سنه بدون مايكون بينبينا شئ بس زواج على ورقه

ويمكن ربي يهديه ويسخره لك

----------


## جوري5

> صح كلامك 
> عشان تستر عمرها 
> قليله اوكي اذا كنت مصمم واذا كنت رجال تخاف على اخواتك وكرامتهم تزوجني وطلقني بعد سنه بدون مايكون بينبينا شئ بس زواج على ورقه
> 
> ويمكن ربي يهديه ويسخره لك


اختي هالانسان وايد عنيد مادري اذا بيوافق على هالشي و ﻻ 
اما أقوله بدون ما يكون بينا شي مستحيل هو روحه يقولي يوم اشوفج ماروم ايود عمري

----------


## لحنْ #

باين عليه لعاب ومايبا يشيل مسوؤليه يبا ينبسط بالحلال ، لكن مايبا يشيل مسوؤليتج
وباين عليج من يوم حطيتي موضوعج لين اخر رد لج ، انك ترمين نفسج عليه
وهالشي بيخليه يصير ع الطلاق اكثر من اول .. 
لا تركضين وراه اختي بسج ، زني عليه يستشير 
انزين تخيلي صار حمل الحين ؟ شو بتسوين ؟ مادري والله موضوعج معقد 
مثل ماقالت الاخت ، سوي حفله بسيطه ع اساس عرس .. ولا تتمين عندهم 
او تمي عندهم لكن انتي بغرفه وهو بغرفه
كم شهر اذا مصر عالطلاق تطلقي ، واذا غير رايه خير وبركه
بدعيلج من قلبي .. ربي يعينج

----------


## جوري5

> صح كلامك 
> عشان تستر عمرها 
> قليله اوكي اذا كنت مصمم واذا كنت رجال تخاف على اخواتك وكرامتهم تزوجني وطلقني بعد سنه بدون مايكون بينبينا شئ بس زواج على ورقه
> 
> ويمكن ربي يهديه ويسخره لك


اختي هالانسان وايد عنيد مادري اذا بيوافق على هالشي و ﻻ 
اما أقوله بدون ما يكون بينا شي مستحيل هو روحه يقولي يوم اشوفج ماروم ايود عمري

----------


## twinkle star

سبحان الله صار تقريبا نفس الموقف لوحده اعرفها
ريلها يبا يدخل عليها قبل العرس عقب الملجه بعد 
و امها زختها و ضربتها قالت لها يمكن ها يبا يلعب ومب جاد بس البنت اصرت تباه و ماخلته يدخل عليها
وعقب العرس دخل عليها و طلقها ماكملت 3 شهور وياه عيشها نكد

حبيبتي مازيدج هم بس هو قالج تستاهلين حد احسن معناته هو ادرى بنفسه و بنيتيه الزفته الله يسامحه
وانتي لا تخلين مشاعرج تتحكم فيج شو الفايده خساير العرس دام هو ناونها طلاق

مثل ماقالو باقي البنات اثبتي انه دخل عليج و وكلي محاميه بعد تاخذلج حقج لو خايفه عشان تثبت هو دخل عليج و حطج في موقف صعب و لا عليج منه يتحسب بنات الناس لعبه !
ونصيحه لا تكلمينه خليه لو هو سال ردي بس لا تبينين له انج تركضين وراه
ترا الرياييل لو يحسون البنت تركض وراهم يضمنونها اما الي يطنشهم يبونه .. الله يهديهم
الله يفرجها عليج قوي قلبج و خلي عقلج يدلج لا تتبعين مشاعرج ولا بضيعين

----------


## جوري5

> باين عليه لعاب ومايبا يشيل مسوؤليه يبا ينبسط بالحلال ، لكن مايبا يشيل مسوؤليتج
> وباين عليج من يوم حطيتي موضوعج لين اخر رد لج ، انك ترمين نفسج عليه
> وهالشي بيخليه يصير ع الطلاق اكثر من اول .. 
> لا تركضين وراه اختي بسج ، زني عليه يستشير 
> انزين تخيلي صار حمل الحين ؟ شو بتسوين ؟ مادري والله موضوعج معقد 
> مثل ماقالت الاخت ، سوي حفله بسيطه ع اساس عرس .. ولا تتمين عندهم 
> او تمي عندهم لكن انتي بغرفه وهو بغرفه
> كم شهر اذا مصر عالطلاق تطلقي ، واذا غير رايه خير وبركه
> بدعيلج من قلبي .. ربي يعينج


انا أركض وراه ﻻني حبيته من قلبي ومابا الناس تقول عني مطلقه بيقولون العيب فيني 

تسلمين حبيبتي

----------


## جوري5

> سبحان الله صار تقريبا نفس الموقف لوحده اعرفها
> ريلها يبا يدخل عليها قبل العرس عقب الملجه بعد 
> و امها زختها و ضربتها قالت لها يمكن ها يبا يلعب ومب جاد بس البنت اصرت تباه و ماخلته يدخل عليها
> وعقب العرس دخل عليها و طلقها ماكملت 3 شهور وياه عيشها نكد
> 
> حبيبتي مازيدج هم بس هو قالج تستاهلين حد احسن معناته هو ادرى بنفسه و بنيتيه الزفته الله يسامحه
> وانتي لا تخلين مشاعرج تتحكم فيج شو الفايده خساير العرس دام هو ناونها طلاق
> 
> مثل ماقالو باقي البنات اثبتي انه دخل عليج و وكلي محاميه بعد تاخذلج حقج لو خايفه عشان تثبت هو دخل عليج و حطج في موقف صعب و لا عليج منه يتحسب بنات الناس لعبه !
> ...


مشكلتي متعلقه فيه و يوم ما اكلمه اتعب نفسيتي تتعب وايد
هو قال بيستشير وبيقولهم داخل علي بس للحين ما سار

 :Frown:

----------


## طيبة*قلب

> مشكلتي متعلقه فيه و يوم ما اكلمه اتعب نفسيتي تتعب وايد
> هو قال بيستشير وبيقولهم داخل علي بس للحين ما سار


الله يهدي سركم

----------


## hnmydsm70

اعوذ بالله معقوله في رياييل هالشكل؟؟؟
اختي انتي تشوفين كل هالعيوب فيه وبعد متعلقه فيه؟
وخبثه ونواياه السيئه واضحه .قوليلي شو من صفه حلوه خلتج تتعلقين فيه؟
هذا فاقد معاني الرجوله ولايخاف الله.كيف بتعيشين مع انسان بانت نواياه من البدايه؟
مثل ماقالن الاخوات اخذي حقج عن طريق المحكمه والله بيعينج عليه.وعسى الله يهديه ويهون عن الطلاق

----------


## انثى بس غير

الله يهديه ويسخر قلبه لج ويعينج

----------


## مراسيل الوفاآ

خلاص دام اهله يعرفون باللي صار، باقي امج تعرف 
وهو خليه يسوي اللي يباه يا انه يخليج ع ذمته او 
يسير يطلقج، وترا بيسألونج اذا صار شي بينكم 
عشان يعرفون هل لازم ترديله بيزاته ولا يعني حتى 
لو حاول انه ينكر ما بيقدر ينكر جدامهم 

ومن رايي، تواصلي ويا استشاريين اسريين 
وخبريهم عن كل اللي صار وخذي بنصايحهم 
خاصه هالاشيا ف الملجه تدخل فيها السمعه 
ف حاولي انج تحلين كل شي بالطريقه الصحيحه

----------


## افناان

امممم 
القصة ما دخلت مخي 
و السموحة

----------


## حكاية روووح

لازم أهلك يعرفون انه دخل عليك ويكتب في صك الطلاق انه دخل بك لو تزوجتي مره ثانيه يوضح انك ثيب مو بكر علشان محد يشك فيك بالسوء وهذا زوجك صح غلط كان المفروض تمنعينه بس صار اللي صار 
الله يسهلك اموورك

----------


## الكتبيه9

السموحه منج بس اشوف ان الغلط منج !
فوق ما هو انه مايباج قمتي و خليتيه يدخل عليج !!!!!!!
حسبي الله عليه

----------


## أمورة

اختي انا مب فاهمه تترينه هو يستشير ليش؟؟؟

انتي اللي لازم تستشيرين في وضعج عن الاستشاريين لانه انتي اللي في مشكله حاليا.

----------


## لحنْ #

اختي يقولون عنج مطلقه احسن من البلاوي الثانيه !
عالاقل وانتي مطلقه تقدرين تعرسين مره ثانيه .. لكن لو صارت فضيحه محد بيدق بابكم 
ابعدي عنه احسن لج دام مايبيج هو ، خلي عندج كرامه اختي عشان لا يدوس عليج اكثر
اثبتي انه دخل عليج وخذي ورقتج وسكري بابج .. ربي ان شاءالله بيرزقج باللي احسن منه ب مليون مره ويستاهلج

----------


## Like Star

اختي لازم تتكلمين انه دخل عليج لاتخلينه يطلع من الموضوع بسهوله
لان بنات الناس مش لعبه عنده ودامه مايباج من البدايه لاتتمسكين فيه لان مابتبدين معاه حياه حلوه..
اهم شي لاتسكتين عن حقج وخلاص اعترفي لاهلج هو استغلج لانه مش ادمي يعني فوق انه ملج عليج وبكل وقاحه يقول بطلقج فوق هذا كله سلبج اهم شي واللي هو عذريتج صدق ان انسان بلا ضمير 
قووي قلبج وقوليله تبا تطلق طلق.. وبيسالج القاضي لو دخل عليج اعترفي وقولي الصدق وخذي حقوقج كاملة ...ادري انج خايفه من موقفج جدام اهلج بس خلاص هذا كان ريلج واهلج سمحولكم بالخلوه ف كان هالشي وارد انه يصير ماريد الومج واقول انتي غلطانه صح انتي لج دور بس ريلج كان خبيث واستغلج ومااالومج لانج بنت..

الله يستر عليج ويعوضج قريب يارب...

----------


## غرووب 22

سيِّدُ الاسْتِغْفار أَنْ يقُول الْعبْدُ : اللَّهُمَّ أَنْتَ رَبِّي ، لا إِلَه إِلاَّ أَنْتَ خَلَقْتَني وأَنَا عَبْدُكَ ، وأَنَا على عهْدِكَ ووعْدِكَ ما اسْتَطَعْتُ ، أَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنْ شَرِّ ما صنَعْتُ ، أَبوءُ لَكَ بِنِعْمتِكَ علَيَ ، وأَبُوءُ بذَنْبي فَاغْفِرْ لي ، فَإِنَّهُ لا يغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبِ إِلاَّ أَنْتَ .

----------


## % الكاذي %

شكلكم الأثنين صغار في العمر ومب قد المسؤولية
وهذا ريلج النذل مستغل انج يتيمه وما عند ريال يوقف بويهه ويدوس في بطنه
والخوات ما قصرو عطوج أكثر من راي بس انتي مصمخه اذونج ومتعلقه بوهم حب هالياهل لأنه مب ريال

يا اختي تلاحقي ع عمرج وصارحي أمج وروحة المحكمة واعرضي مشكلتج ع مستشار اسري وخبريهم انه دخل عليج ونيته في الطلاق

مدام قال لج انه يبا يطلق معناته انه يبا يخليج حق حاجته وشهوته وفي نفس الوقت ما يبا يلتزم معاج في عرس واستقرار اسري

وعادي يسويها مدام ما عندج رياييل يحشمهم ويخاف منهم ويحسب لهم ألف حساب

----------


## twinkle star

> مشكلتي متعلقه فيه و يوم ما اكلمه اتعب نفسيتي تتعب وايد
> هو قال بيستشير وبيقولهم داخل علي بس للحين ما سار


حبيبتي الحب مايكفي و بالذات اذا كان من طرف واحد يموت ولو عطيتيه الدنيا كلها مابيبين في عينه شي ! 
هب مشكله تتعبين نفسيا ارحم من العذاب الي بيج عقب تحملي فتره وبتعدي !! كل ماكلمتيه وركضتي وراه كل ما نفر هو منج حطي هالشي في بالج
مفروض ماتصدقينه انه بيستشير اذا هو هنتي عليه يدخل عليج و ما يكمل حياته معاج .. عبالج بيراكض فالمحاكم و المستشارين؟ 
يا بنت الحلال اعيد اقول لج لا تخلين قلبج يتحكم بج ولا حياتج بضيع و حتى لو اجبرتيه يتم معاج ماشي يضمن انه بيحترمج و يحترم نفسه 
اتبعي عقلج و تصرفي صح و فكري في امج كيف بيكون شعورها؟

استهدي بالله و ودريه و بييج اللي يحبج اكثر منه واللي بتحبينه اكثر ان شاء الله ،، الدنيا مابتوقف على شخص واللي خلقه خلق 100000 غيره

----------


## مشاعر مبعثره

لا والله يعني ما يبي بخليج وانتي حامل والي سواه الحين شو الصراحه يلعبون بنات الناس حبيبتي اتكلمي مع محاميه وخبريها وشوفي شو اتقول لج والاستشارات مجانية الله يعينج

----------


## المراقبة العامة

أختي الكريمة
أنتِ الآن أمام خيارين لاثالث لهما
1- اللجوء لمستشارة قانونية لإفادتك بما ينبغي فعله ثم مصارحة والدتك أو أختك أو قريبة لك 
لإثبات دخوله عليك في المحكمة فهذا أمر يمس شرفك وليس هناك أغلى منه .
2- الصمت وترك الأمر معلق حتى يتركك وتعيشين حياة مظلمة عنوانها انتهت حياتي 
لأنك لن تستطيعي مصارحة أحد بهذا الأمر لطالما التزمتي الصمت
والرجال مواقف واعتقد زوجك كان أمامه إثبات صدقه بسرعة الزواج منك
لكنه يختلق الأعذار لأنه يعلم أنك في موقف الضعف وأنك بحاجة إليه 
مثل هذه الأمور لاتحتاج منه لكي يستشير أحدا، فما فعله معك كان في إطار الخصوصية
فلينتهي إذاً في هذا الإطار إن كان صادقاً
احذري .. تداركي الأمر لصالحك قبل أن تندمي .. واجعلي عقلك سيد الموقف

----------


## غلآ نفسي

خلاص اختي حطي ايدج ع خدج وتريي الفضيحه 

دامج راضيه باللي صار وتحبينه وايد ليش كاتبه الموضوع 

السموحه يعني بس انتي مقتنعه فيه وتبينه وتحبينه ومب صارمه معاه ع اللي سواه 

خلاص دام ماشي ريال فالبيت فالاسهل انج تخبرين امج 

انتي ما سويتي شي غلط كان ريلج ما كان واحد غريب 

يا انج تخبرين حد من اهلج باللي سواه وتخبرين القاضي يوم يسألج اذا دخل عليج والا لا 

او انج تسكتين وتتحملين الفضيحه اللي بتييج وهو طبعا بيطلع منها بارده مبرده وبياخذ له حرمه ثانيه وبيعيش مرتاح 

وانتي تعذبي زين ؟؟

ما اوصيييج عاد استري عليه لانج وايد تحبينه 

اتفقنا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ 

السموحه ع الكلام بس جد يعني وايد ماخذه الموضوع عادي

----------


## رسايل غلا

بنات استهدوا بالله لا تعطون نصايح منا والدرب الموضوع ما فيه فضايح شو هالتفكير؟!!!
هو ريلها ع سنة الله ورسوله وفيه شهود انه مالج عليها يعني يوم تخبر امها واهلها ما فيه فضايح
( مالج عليها يعني خلاص هوريلها حتى لو ما سوت عرس مب واحد خاطب مجرد خطبة )
هو ما يباها بيطلقها وخلاص حتى لو ما سوت عرس تقول انا ما بغيت اسوي عرس لانه صارت مشاكل

يا اختي خبري امج باللي صار وان شاء الله هي بتتفهم لأنه في النهاية زواج مب شي حرام لا سمح الله!

----------


## غلآ نفسي

> بنات استهدوا بالله لا تعطون نصايح منا والدرب الموضوع ما فيه فضايح شو هالتفكير؟!!!
> هو ريلها ع سنة الله ورسوله وفيه شهود انه مالج عليها يعني يوم تخبر امها واهلها ما فيه فضايح
> ( مالج عليها يعني خلاص هوريلها حتى لو ما سوت عرس مب واحد خاطب مجرد خطبة )
> هو ما يباها بيطلقها وخلاص حتى لو ما سوت عرس تقول انا ما بغيت اسوي عرس لانه صارت مشاكل
> 
> يا اختي خبري امج باللي صار وان شاء الله هي بتتفهم لأنه في النهاية زواج مب شي حرام لا سمح الله!


البنات يقولن اذا سكتت وما قالت لأمها او القاضي وباجر اذا حد يا وتزوجها بيعرف انها مب عذراء هني بتستوي فضيحه

----------


## رسايل غلا

اختي غلا نفسي 
انا ما اقولها تسكت بالعكس اباها ترمس وتخبر امها لأنه زواج شرعي واكيد فيه عقد زواج
رب العالمين شاهد قبل الناس, يعني ما بيكون فيه فضيحة ولا اي شي وانا حسيت من كلامهم
انه يوم دخل عليها فضحها ليش؟ هو ريلها شو من الفضايح اللي استوت يعني؟!!!
يعني لازم غصب طيب تسوي عرس عشان تثب زواجها!!! ممكن الخبر ينتشر بسرعه لو قالوا فلانة تزوجت فلان بس ما سوو عرس عادي

----------


## غلآ نفسي

> اختي غلا نفسي 
> انا ما اقولها تسكت بالعكس اباها ترمس وتخبر امها لأنه زواج شرعي واكيد فيه عقد زواج
> رب العالمين شاهد قبل الناس, يعني ما بيكون فيه فضيحة ولا اي شي وانا حسيت من كلامهم
> انه يوم دخل عليها فضحها ليش؟ هو ريلها شو من الفضايح اللي استوت يعني؟!!!
> يعني لازم غصب طيب تسوي عرس عشان تثب زواجها!!! ممكن الخبر ينتشر بسرعه لو قالوا فلانة تزوجت فلان بس ما سوو عرس عادي


لا اختي الخوات يبون يوصلون لها فكره انها لو سكتت وما قالت انه دخل عليها وعقب يوم بتتزوج واحد ثاني عباله بس كان بينهم ملجه وما دخل عليها ويوم بيعرف انها مب عذراء بينصدم كيف جي والبنت محد دخل عليها 

هني بيكون الفضيحه 

جي قصدهم البنات 

ع العموم البنات كلهم يقولون لها خبري حد .. خبري القاضي لا تسكتين 

بس صاحبه الموضوع وايد بارده يمكن صغيره ما تفهم حق هالسوالف 

يا ليتها تخبر حد او ع الاقل تخبر القاضي

----------


## (خيماويه)

> خلاص اختي حطي ايدج ع خدج وتريي الفضيحه 
> 
> دامج راضيه باللي صار وتحبينه وايد ليش كاتبه الموضوع 
> 
> السموحه يعني بس انتي مقتنعه فيه وتبينه وتحبينه ومب صارمه معاه ع اللي سواه 
> 
> خلاص دام ماشي ريال فالبيت فالاسهل انج تخبرين امج 
> 
> انتي ما سويتي شي غلط كان ريلج ما كان واحد غريب 
> ...



صدقج

----------


## اسيرت شوق

الحين في حل انه يلم الموضوع ويسوي حفلة صغيرة وتروحين وياها عقبها لو يبي يطلق كيفه 
على الاقل توضح الصورة جدام الناس 
قولي له العرس لازم يشهر 
حتى لو جدام الناس بس 
قولي له عادي اتركني ببيت اهلي وبعدين طلق لو حبيت 
مب شرط

لان في هذه الحالة الناس بتفكرج بكر 
خصوصا لو المجتمع المحيط فيج متقيد بالعادات الاوليه

فلازم يشهر الزواج ويصير كل شي بالعلن

----------


## Jawharah

أنا ما اشوف مشكلة سالفة دخل عليج هذه وايد تحصل ويعرسون ووووووووووو بس سالفة يبا يطلقج من دون سبب تسلميه نفسج وتحبينه وايد بصراحة أنا لو عن نفسي أقطع قلبي وأدوس عليه بريولي ,,,,,,,,, لما قلبي يبا يذلني ويبهدلني ما أباه
إنسان استغلج بكل معنى الكلمة وين كرامة الانثى وعزتها 
خلي شخصيتج قوية ليش تروينه الضعف دامج ماغلطتي أمام الله والعبد حددي موقفج وتصرفي بحكمة
الله يفرج همج ويسخرلج الخير
هذا درس لكل شابة بسن الزواج

----------


## Jawharah

أنا ما اشوف مشكلة سالفة دخل عليج هذه وايد تحصل ويعرسون ووووووووووو بس سالفة يبا يطلقج من دون سبب تسلمينه نفسج وتحبينه وايد بصراحة أنا لو عن نفسي أقطع قلبي وأدوس عليه بريولي ,,,,,,,,, لما قلبي يبا يذلني ويبهدلني ما أباه
إنسان استغلج بكل معنى الكلمة وين كرامة الانثى وعزتها 
خلي شخصيتج قوية ليش تروينه الضعف دامج ماغلطتي أمام الله والعبد حددي موقفج وتصرفي بحكمة
الله يفرج همج ويسخرلج الخير
هذا درس لكل شابة بسن الزواج
السموحة على الرد الصراحة مقهورة

----------


## Ward-uae

سوي عرس وانزفي له لو الحفلة عائليه بعدها يبي يطلق تقدري تاخذين حقج كزوجه 
اللي تقول عادي وشو يعني هذي فيها حقوق واولها اذا طلعت حامل ؟
هذا يبي يطلقها قبل الدخول لكن لو حملت عادي توصل فيه انه يتبرى من ولده ويحرمه من كل حقوقه ويذلها 
واذا لاقدر الله صار فيه شي حقها في الميراث ما تقدر تاخذه اذا اهله طلعوا ناس ما يخافون الله 
غير كلام الناس انه جدامهم بكر مب ثيب 
واذا عرفوا انه دخل عليها قبل الزواج فمحد بياكلها غير امها واختها 
سمعي اذا تبين حقج رصي عليه وخليه يسوي عرس وياخذج معززه مكرمه من بيت اهلج كلمي امه وابوه هو ابد لا تعطيه فرصه انه يشوفج رمسيه برومانسيه وحب لكن خلج ذكيه ولا تخليه يزورج او يشوفج وان شاء الله يحنن قلبه ويحس

----------


## Ward-uae

> بنات استهدوا بالله لا تعطون نصايح منا والدرب الموضوع ما فيه فضايح شو هالتفكير؟!!!
> هو ريلها ع سنة الله ورسوله وفيه شهود انه مالج عليها يعني يوم تخبر امها واهلها ما فيه فضايح
> ( مالج عليها يعني خلاص هوريلها حتى لو ما سوت عرس مب واحد خاطب مجرد خطبة )
> هو ما يباها بيطلقها وخلاص حتى لو ما سوت عرس تقول انا ما بغيت اسوي عرس لانه صارت مشاكل
> 
> يا اختي خبري امج باللي صار وان شاء الله هي بتتفهم لأنه في النهاية زواج مب شي حرام لا سمح الله!


شو عادي ؟
اذا سألوا الشهود بيشهدون على عقد الملجه اما الدخول كيف وهو ما سوى عرس وهي ما عندها خوال او اعمام يوقفون معاها الا اذا ريلها اعترف ومب دوم يعترفون يتهربون ؟
تدور على الشهود صعب للي ما عندها ريال يوقف بصفها ويعاونها لكن هي كانت تقدر تحافظ على نفسها فتره الملجه حلوه لكن ما توصل لهذا الحد يباها تجدم العرس او تسوي حفله عائليه مع الملجه وتنزف لبيت اهله

----------


## جوري5

خواتي ..
انا مب حامل وﻻشي..
هو دخل علي مره بس و انا على طول خوزته بس شفت الدم..
صح حاول يستغلني كذا مره قالي يبا هالشي ..بس ما خليته 
مشكلتي مب جريئه ..و أمه و أبوه مآ يبونه يطلقني بس هو مصر على هالشي..
انا خبرت اميه انه يبا يطلقني بس ماقدرت أقولها انه دخل علي بعد
بروح بستشير وبشوف. .

----------


## لحنْ #

اختي انسي موضوع امه وابوه، مابفيدونج بشي دامه مصر
وباين عليج ان ماخده الموضوع عادي
انتي حاطه المووضوع تبين يردلج ومايطلقج
مب تدورين حل ان لو طلقج كيف بتسوين بموضوع دخلته عليج
ماقول غير الله يستر عليج

----------


## مراسيل الوفاآ

> اختي انسي موضوع امه وابوه، مابفيدونج بشي دامه مصر
> وباين عليج ان ماخده الموضوع عادي
> انتي حاطه المووضوع تبين يردلج ومايطلقج
> مب تدورين حل ان لو طلقج كيف بتسوين بموضوع دخلته عليج
> ماقول غير الله يستر عليج


فعلا، انتي ما تشوفين انه هالموضوع فيه مشكله خاصه انه الريال يبا يطلقج 
والموضوع مرتبط ف سمعتج، ما سوى شي غلط نعم ف الشرع لكن حطي 
ف بالج انتي ف مجتمع فيه ناس تشوف العادات والتقاليد اهم من الشرع 
لكن دام الموضوع عادي عندج ف خلاص تصرفي وكلمي الريال بنفسج 
واستشيري اصحاب الخبره عشان تخطين الخطوات الصح لكن تقولين الريال 
يبا يطلقج وتبينا نعطيج نصايح بـ هالخصوص ف لا اختي الريال اذا ف 
باله شي بيسويه اذا يبا يطلقج ما في اي شي بيمنعه عن الطلاق والدليل 
انه سوى هالشي وبعده مصّر ع الطلاق لو هو ريال وعند كلمته جان ما 
قرب صوبج مب عقب سواته ييج ويقول ماباج

----------


## جوري5

> اختي انسي موضوع امه وابوه، مابفيدونج بشي دامه مصر
> وباين عليج ان ماخده الموضوع عادي
> انتي حاطه المووضوع تبين يردلج ومايطلقج
> مب تدورين حل ان لو طلقج كيف بتسوين بموضوع دخلته عليج
> ماقول غير الله يستر عليج


مب ماخذه الموضوع عادي 
والله اني متضايجه كل يوم ضيج وصياح
انا بس مب عارفه كيف أتصرف
أبا نصايحكم ودعواتكم..  :28:

----------


## { آحلى دلع ..

ليش ماتسيرين دكتوره نسائية تتاكدين من انه فعلا دخل عليج 

والريال بايع بايع لا تضيعين عمرج معآه ..

----------


## جوري5

> ليش ماتسيرين دكتوره نسائية تتاكدين من انه فعلا دخل عليج 
> 
> والريال بايع بايع لا تضيعين عمرج معآه ..


اختي انا شفت الدم معناته دخل

----------


## اسيرت شوق

> خواتي ..
> انا مب حامل وﻻشي..
> هو دخل علي مره بس و انا على طول خوزته بس شفت الدم..
> صح حاول يستغلني كذا مره قالي يبا هالشي ..بس ما خليته 
> مشكلتي مب جريئه ..و أمه و أبوه مآ يبونه يطلقني بس هو مصر على هالشي..
> انا خبرت اميه انه يبا يطلقني بس ماقدرت أقولها انه دخل علي بعد
> بروح بستشير وبشوف. .


هذا يستعبط عليج ولا شو مشكلته بالحياة 
اونه يبي منج وبنفس الوقت يبي يطلقج

----------


## دانه الكون

بصراحه شي يقهر!

----------


## اسيرت شوق

اختي وقفيه عند حده خلج صارمه وياه 
لا تخلي نفسج لعبة يحركها على كيفه
انا ابصراحة ما اعرف عن اي اخلاق تتكلمي عنها تصرفاته ابد ما ادل عليها 
شكله شافج يتيمة وقال فرصة خل العب عليها 
اختي قولي له تبا اطلق طلق وهات المأخر 
وكل حقوقي ما بتنازل عن شي

----------


## جوري5

> اختي وقفيه عند حده خلج صارمه وياه 
> لا تخلي نفسج لعبة يحركها على كيفه
> انا ابصراحة ما اعرف عن اي اخلاق تتكلمي عنها تصرفاته ابد ما ادل عليها 
> شكله شافج يتيمة وقال فرصة خل العب عليها 
> اختي قولي له تبا اطلق طلق وهات المأخر 
> وكل حقوقي ما بتنازل عن شي


اختي شو حقوقي ﻻن الي أعرفه بيعطيني المأخر بس 
بعد ماعرف عن هالاشياء

----------


## munamoor

عزيزتي سؤال واحد 
هل قبل لا يطلق راح يعترف و أمام القاضي إنه قد تم الدخول بگِ 
وعاشرگِ معاشرة الأزواج 

لأنه في ورقة الطلاق يكتبون بكر أو ثيب على ما أعتقد ،،، المشكلة انه 
لو أنكر أنه تم الدخول او البناء بگ 

أتصلي دائرة القضاء احسن

----------


## اسيرت شوق

> اختي شو حقوقي ﻻن الي أعرفه بيعطيني المأخر بس 
> بعد ماعرف عن هالاشياء


اذا الطلاق كان مندون طلب منج فلج المأخر 
ونفقة متعه يحددها القاضي

----------


## يا معرفني

الله ينتقم منه وبعدين اختي شدي عليه لاتكونين راخية بيني له انج ماراح تتنازلين عن حقوقج وانج بنت ناس مو لعبة !! حسسيه انج تقدرين تدافعين عن نفسج ها الشخص ذكر رخيص مو ريال !

----------


## جوري5

انا بأخذ كل حقوقي و ما بتنازل و ادري انه هو ماعنده بيزات عسب يعطيني 
بس بعد ما بتنازل ﻻن الي سواه مب شوي

----------


## اسيرت شوق

> انا بأخذ كل حقوقي و ما بتنازل و ادري انه هو ماعنده بيزات عسب يعطيني 
> بس بعد ما بتنازل ﻻن الي سواه مب شوي


المهم اختي لا تتسرعي على شان ما ينكر 
قولي له بقنع امي اني اروح معك مندون عرس كبير حفلة عائلية صغيرة 
بعدين كيفه يطلق ولا لا

----------


## twinkle star

اختي روحي للدكتوره هي تقدر تساعدج تحدد وضعج ، لانه حسب كلامج وقفتيه ماخلييتيه يستمر و احتمال الجرح التم و ماتضرر وايد 
مب دايم الدم يدل انه خلاص ،، مرات يكون لاسباب ثانيه
ف انتي اول فحصي لان هم احتمال بيطلبون منج اثبات من دكتوره 

و خلج على موقفج و لازم ضروري تخبرين حد يوقف معاج
لان توقعي منه اي شيء عادي يقول بطلقها لان حد دخل عليها و مايعترف انه هو اللي سوا هالشي
كل ماعجلتي ف كلام محاميه احسن لج

----------


## Jawharah

روحي الدكتورة تحدد تاريخ الحدث هذا خالي من صفة الإنسانية لا تتوقعي منه الرحمة

----------


## Ward-uae

> خواتي ..
> انا مب حامل وﻻشي..
> هو دخل علي مره بس و انا على طول خوزته بس شفت الدم..
> صح حاول يستغلني كذا مره قالي يبا هالشي ..بس ما خليته 
> مشكلتي مب جريئه ..و أمه و أبوه مآ يبونه يطلقني بس هو مصر على هالشي..
> انا خبرت اميه انه يبا يطلقني بس ماقدرت أقولها انه دخل علي بعد
> بروح بستشير وبشوف. .


اشدراج؟ 
الحمل لايبين بعد اسبوع 
انتي تقدرين تخليه يشتاق لج ويجدم العرس كل شوي قال بطلق شو عباله الطلاق تهديد اذا يبي يطلق شو يتريا ؟

----------


## angel.heart

الله يكون بعونج اختي 

فعلا شي يقهر استغلال بعض اشباه الرجال لضعف وحاجة البنت لسند بهالدنيا 

صلي وتحسبي وادعي لربج بتسهيل الامور

----------


## رحمه *

يجوز استغلج بهالفتره مثل هوايه شباب مبين ميخاف الله ،، اقري ايه (( والف بين قلوبهم لو انفقت مافي الارض جميعا ماالفت بين قلوبهم لكن الله الف بينهم انه عزيز حكيم )) اقريهه بخشوع بنيه هدايته عليج وادعي ربج مجربه هالايه واذا مصر كلمي اهله انه تسوون عرس كدام الناس وبعدين يصير طلاق لان انتي موبنت هسه يمكن الله كاتبلج الاحسن

----------


## رومنسية 84

> حسبي الله و نعم الوكيل.
> 
> اختي الله يعينج على ما ابتلاج و ما ينفع نلومج.
> 
> شكلج صغيره و مب فاهمة الدنيا ولا فاهمه شو لج و شو عليج (احس من ردودج على الخوات)
> 
> الحين تتصلين بالتوجيه الاسري في مدينتج و تطلبين استشاره.
> 
> مثل ما قالت وحده من الخوات دام انكتب الكتاب و عقدت الملجه تراه يعتبر زوجج على سنة الله و رسوله. 
> ...

----------


## طيبة*قلب

طمنينا الله يسعدك

----------


## مس جوتشي

الله يعينج وينصرج عليه

----------


## ام صبيح

:6:   :6:  :6: 
يقولج ابا اطلقج وسمحتي له يدخل عليج؟؟؟؟
ليج انتي وين شايفتنه؟؟ مو فبيت اهلج؟
يعني ما قدرتي تقومي تطلع ولا تصرخي ولا اي شي؟
اكبر غلط انه البنت تخلي الريال يدخل عليها فتره الملكه لانه ماشي مضمون ويمكن ما يستوي نصيب عقب...
المهم لازم تخليه يعترف انه دخل عليج قبل ما يطلق ...
الله يهديج ويسخر لج الخير اختي...

----------


## المغتربة

ما ابغي انصح و انازع
ياما نقول للبنات 

سوو كل شي الملجة استانسوا تدلعوا و .......الخ
الا هاك الشي اكس خلو جرس في اذنكم 



انتي الحين اسكتي عنه و طنشي كلامه ؟؟
و لو هو يبغي الطلاق يروح المحكمة و يطلقج بس شكله خايف من المخاسير 
يبغيج تروحين عسب تخسرين المؤخر و ترجعين له المهر بس اقولج حامض ع بوزه

خلج ذكية و اسكتي عن الموضوع و طنشي السالفة
لو انتي رحتي و اطلقتي تخسرين كل حقوقج لا تروحين مول لو يبغي هو يسير 
يوم ريلج بيطلقج ولو صار بعيد الشر
روجي المحكمة قولي للقاضي انه دخل عليج مب عيب لان لج حقوق 

و باجر يوم حد ايى و يخطبج و تستوي نظرة شرعية خبري الريال بدون اهله ان ريلج دخل عليج مب حرام ولا عيب 

و في حل ثاني تسترين ع عمرج وام تخبرين حد
و الله يخلي العمليات ممكن ترجعين بنت ما اجوف فيها شي دام انتي اللي صار لج مع ريلج و غلطتي فيه

----------


## Crystal_Rose

> ما ابغي انصح و انازع
> ياما نقول للبنات 
> 
> سوو كل شي الملجة استانسوا تدلعوا و .......الخ
> الا هاك الشي اكس خلو جرس في اذنكم 
> 
> 
> 
> انتي الحين اسكتي عنه و طنشي كلامه ؟؟
> ...



صح كلامها

----------


## ميثا عبدالله

عسى ربي يفرج همك ويهديه

----------


## عنودان

الله يعوضج حبيبتي باللي احسن منه

----------


## seemaa2022

انا لازم بهدل فيكي شوي لانك سمحتي له يدخل عليكي 
هذا انسان ما له أمان انتي المفروض يوم قال لك يبا يطلق ترفسيه برجلك 
.من قبل ما يدخل عليكي يقول ما يباكي 
و انت متقرمطة بثيابه تفتكري اذا دخل عليكي ما يقدر يتركك 
دخل عليكي و ما غير فكره و صار وضعك اسوء 
أوعي شوي اصحي ظروفك ما تساعدك تعيشي مع انسان مستهتر .العيشة معه مو ساعتين العيشة مع الزوج عمر كامل .اذا ما كان الزوج من اول يوم يهتم فيكي و يتحمل مسؤولياته الأفضل تركه من البداية لان الأمور يوم عن يوم تسيئ . المفروض انتي ترفسيه و تخرجيه من حياتك و انتي عاملة بالعكس جالسة تتببككي عليه .الزواج و اختيار الزوج ليست عواطف فقط و رغبة يجب ان تقدري انه انسان متزن عاقل راشد تقدري تعيشي معه و الا حتقضي حياتك مهضومة حقوقك راكب الهم راسك و بتظلمي اولادك القادمين من سوء اختيارك.

----------


## Cobon

يا مأن الرجال يا مأن الميه في الغربال 
بس هذا اللي عندي لها النوع من الرجال الوصخين 

استري ع نفسج و الله يستر عليج ادري حلالج و ريلج
بس تخيلي تقولين للناس ان ريلج دخل عليج و انتي ف الملجة
بتستوين علج في حلوج الناس 

سوي لج عملية وهي بسيطة و سهلة نص ساعه و رقعي الموضوع
و لو هو يبغي يطلقج قولي له الباب يوسع جمل ولا تخافين ابدا و تعلقين حياتج بشخص خسيس نفسه 
قسم بالله قمة في الوقاحة هذا الرجل

----------


## رباب حمدان

الله يعينج

----------


## ورقة ناعمة

انتي تقولين ان صارحج وقالج خلااااااااااااااااااص مايباج والريال حتى لو يصبي ماتعرفين شو نيته 

وايد ناس تصلي بس أصحاب اخلاق مدنيه ,,

وبعدين يكفي الكلمة انها تهز البدن مايبغيج ويبغي يطلق دام نطقها من اول مره تحسمين الموضوع وتبدئين تدخلين الاهل بالموضوع 

لان كرامتج صانها الإسلام وذكر بالقران 

مب سايرة يداعبج وعيبتج السالفة وعقب فتحتي البوابة ,,, والحين تدوين الحل وين عقلج ,,, خلاص يصلي بيدخل الجنة 


استغفر الله

----------


## jumana

حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل فيه إذا نيته يلعب ....يعله مايترقع هو وأشكاله من الرياييل اللي يتحرون البنات لعبة 


دوسي على قلبج وخلاص وربج مايضيع حد وان شاء الله بعوضج بالأحسن

----------


## طريق الجنه

الترقيع حرام من غشنا فليس منا وهى كانت متزوجه وهى عطته الفرصه للاسف بارادتها لاتزعلين اختى مافى شئ يجى بهالسرعه انتى عطيتى المجال 

الحين لازم تثبتين الدخول وبس

----------


## jumana

الفضيحة بتصير إذا سكتي وماقلتي وهو فالطلاق أنكر هالشي ... هني بتنفضحين ... كوني قوية ولاتستحين انتي ماسويتي شي بالحرام ووقت الطلاق القاضي يسأل إذا دخل عليج وإلا 
سيري جيكي عند الدكتورة 

إنتي ماسويتي شي بالحرام بالعكس هو حلالج بس تعرفين تبقى عاداتنا وتقاليدنا وعند الأهل عيب

----------


## Ward-uae

استغفر الله شو ترقيع؟
هذي زوجته لكن وين حكم رب العالمين ؟
عده المطلقه المدخول عليها حتى لو مره غير عن اللي ما دخل عليها 
حتى في المهر وكل حقوقها بتضيع من نفقه في العده وغيره لا تستهينون في الموضوع

----------


## احلى بعفويتي

عادي حبيبتي خله يطلق براحته وعقب بتزوجين شالمشكله 
انتي متزوجه وهالشي صار 
يعني هالشي بالاسلام انتي موب زانيه لا سمح الله 
الريال تهرب من المسؤوليه بالعنه منه الف 
خذي ماخرج يا ماما وسوي عمليه ترقيع وايد يسونها وريحي مخج وانتي بسلامه

----------


## مغربية بدبي

معاشرة العاقد زوجته قبل الزفاف - رأي الشرع

سالت احدى الاخوات: هل يحق للعاقد ان يطلب من زوجته الجماع قبل الزفاف؟ وكيف يتفق هذا مع أية "فانكحوهن بأذن اهلهن"؟
ألآية التي استشهدت بها لا تتكلم عن الجماع بل عن الزواج. لأن كلمة نكاح تحتمل المعنيين. وهي حقيقة في الجماع ومجاز في الزواج. "" ومن لم يستطع منكم طولا أن ينكح المحصنات المؤمنات فمن ما ملكت أيمانكم من فتياتكم المؤمنات والله أعلم بإيمانكم بعضكم من بعض فانكحوهن بإذن أهلهن... " .
مع ذلك لا يحق للعاقد ان يطلب الجماع من زوجته قبل الزفاف ولا تجب عليها طاعته لعدة اعتبارات :
1- الاشهاد واجب عند المالكية وتحرم المعاشرة دونه.
2- سد الذرائع (يرجى الاطلاع على هذه القاعدة في باب اصول الفقه). فالقيام بهذا الامر قبل الزفاف قد يسيء الى الفتاة في الحالات التالية:
- حدوث الطلاق قبل الزفاف
- وفاة الزوج قبل الزفاف
- حدوث حمل قبل الزفاف
- تأخر الزفاف لاسباب مادية 
- فساد ذمة الزوج وتخليه عن المرأة او ابتزازها بفقدان العذرية وانكار تسببه في هذا الامر.
3- العرف (يرجى الاطلاع على هذه القاعدة في باب اصول الفقه). اقتضى العرف الا يتم الدخول قبل الزفاف، والعرف الصحيح الذي لا يصادم النصوص الشرعية معتبر عند أهل العلم..
"معاشرة الزوجة بعد العقد وقبل البناء (مجموعة من الباحثين ) 
إذا تم عقد النكاح مستوفيا أركانه وشروطه ولكن لم تزف الزوجة إلى بيت زوجها فهل يحل للعاقد معاشرتها باعتبار أنها زوجته؟ نرجو التوضيح 
بسم الله، والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وبعد.. 
فلا يجوز للعاقد أن يعاشر زوجته معاشرة الأزواج حتى تزف إلى بيته، فالإشهاد عند الدخول واجب عند المالكية، ومن ثم فتحرم المعاشرة إذا لم يتم الإشهاد، وذلك لنفي التهمة وظن السوء عن الزوجة إذا تم فسخ العقد قبل الدخول، والأخذ بهذا المذهب يؤيده العرف، كما يحتم الأخذ به فساد الذمم وضعف الدين في النفوس، فما أهون أن ينكر العاقد معاشرته للمعقود عليها دون أن يجد في نفسه أدنى حرج، وفي ذلك من الشر والبلاء والفضيحة التي تلحق بالمعقود عليها وأهلها ما لا يعلمه إلا الله. 
جاء في كتاب تبصرة الحكام لابن فرحون المالكي: 
(الإشهاد على عقد النكاح , ليس بواجب على مذهب مالك رحمه الله , وإنما يجب الإشهاد عند الدخول لنفي التهمة والمظنة عن نفسه , ومعنى قول رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم : { لا نكاح إلا بولي وصداق وشاهدي عدل } , أي لا يكون وطء النكاح إلا باجتماع هذه الأشياء ; لأن النكاح حقيقة إنما يقع على الوطء , وإنما سمي العقد نكاحا لأن النكاح الذي هو الوطء يكون به , فسمي باسم ما قرب منه , ولا يصح أن يحمل الحديث على العقد ; لأنه قد ذكر فيه الصداق , وذلك مما لا يفتقر إليه العقد بإجماع ; لأن القرآن قد جوز نكاح التفويض). 
ويقول فضيلة الدكتور حسام الدين عفانة -أستاذ الفقه وأصوله بجامعة القدس بفلسطين-: 
من المعلوم أن عقد الزواج إذا وقع صحيحاً ترتبت عليه آثاره الشرعية، ومنها حل استمتاع كل من الزوجين بالآخر، فهذا الأمر واضح ومعلوم. ولكن العرف قد جرى بأن المعاشرة الزوجية لا تكون إلا بعد الزفاف لا قبله أي بعد أن ينقل الزوج زوجته إلى بيت الزوجية. لذا فإني أرى تقييد هذا المباح بالعرف حيث إن هذا العرف صحيح، ويحقق مقاصد الشارع الحكيم وبيان ذلك بما يلي: 
إن العرف قد جرى في بلادنا أن يتم عقد الزواج، ويكتب، وتبقى الزوجة في بيت أبيها مدة من الزمن قد تطول، وقد تقصر، فأحياناً تمكث الزوجة في بيت أبيها سنة، أو أكثر، أو أقل، وفي هذه الحال يتردد الزوج لزيارة زوجته في بيت أبيها، ويسميه الناس خاطباً مع أن هذه التسمية فيها نظر لأنه ليس بخاطب وإنما هو زوج شرعاً ، وعندما يتفق الزوجان وأهلهما على الزفاف، ويعين موعد لذلك، وتقام الأفراح، وفي يوم الزواج يحضر الزوج، وأقاربه لأخذ الزوجة من بيت أبيها إلى بيت الزوج، فعندها تتم المعاشرة الزوجية بينهما، وأما قبل ذلك، فينبغي منع إقامة أي علاقة جنسية بينهما لما قد يترتب على إقامة العلاقة الزوجية في الفترة التي تسبق الزفاف من مفاسد. فمثلاً إذا تمت معاشرة بينهما في تلك الفترة، وحصل الحمل فقد لا يستطيع الزوج إتمام الزفاف لسبب من الأسباب، فعندئذ تظهر علامات الحمل على الفتاة، وهذا ينعكس عليها سلباً وعلى زوجها ، وماذا لو قدر الله سبحانه وتعالى وفاة هذا الزوج قبل الزفاف، وكان قد عاشرها، وحملت منه، فلا شك أن مشكلات كثيرة ستقوم، وتؤدي إلى نزاع وخصام ، وهنالك احتمال أن يقع سوء تفاهم بينهما، وقد يصل الأمر إلى الفراق بالطلاق، أو غيره، فحينئذ ستكون الفتاة في موقف صعب جداً. 
وكذلك إذا تم الزفاف، وكانت العلاقة الجنسية قد تمت قبله، فقد يطعن الزوج في عفاف زوجته، وهذا يوقع الفتاة وأهلها في مشكلات وحرج. وقد يقول قائل ما دام أن العقد قد وقع صحيحاً فهي زوجته شرعاً، وقانوناً، فلماذا تحرمون استمتاع كل منهما بالآخر؟ وأقول إنني لا أحرم ما أحل الله سبحانه وتعالى، ولكن نقيد هذا المباح حفظاً لمصالح العباد ودفعاً للمفاسد التي قد تترتب على هذا الفعل ، والعرف الصحيح الذي لا يصادم النصوص الشرعية معتبر عند أهل العلم. 
قال الإمام القرافي –من فقهاء المالكية-: [وأما العرف، فمشترك بين المذاهب، ومن استقرأها وجدهم يصرحون بذلك فيها ] شرح تنقيح الفصول ص 88 . وقال الشيخ ابن عابدين –من فقهاء الحنفية-: (والعرف في الشرع له اعتبار لذا عليه الحكم قد يدار) رسالة " نشر العرف في بناء بعض الأحكام على العرف ". وقد قامت الأدلة الكثيرة على اعتبار العرف ووضع الفقهاء القواعد الفقهية في ذلك كما في قولهم : العادة محكمة ، والمعروف عرفاً كالمشروط شرطاً، واستعمال الناس حجة يجب العمل بها وغير ذلك. 
وسلطان العرف العملي كبير في أحكام الأفعال المعتادة والمعاملات المختلفة المتعلقة بحقوق الناس أو أحوالهم الشخصية أو القضاء أو الشهادات والعقوبات وغيرها ويعمل بالعرف ما لم يصادم نصاً شرعياً من القرآن، أو السنة واضح الدلالة قطعيا، أو نصاً تشريعياً كالقياس، ويعتبر ما ثبت بالعرف حينئذ ثابتاً بالنص اتباعاً للـقاعدة الـشرعية الـثابت بالعرف كالثابت بالنص أو الـثابت بالـعرف ثابت بدليل شرعي. ومن أوسع مجالات اتباع العرف ما يتعلق بالأسرة مثل عشرة النساء والنفقة عليهن ومن ضمن ذلك ما تعارف عليه الناس أن الزوج لا يعاشر زوجته المعاشرة الزوجية إلا بعد الزفاف، وهذا عرف صحيح ينبغي اعتباره، والعمل به فهو لا يصادم النصوص الشرعية بل يؤكد مقاصد الشارع الحكيم. كما أنه يمكن منع المعاشرة الزوجية بين الزوجين قبل الزفاف استناداً إلى قاعدة سد الذرائع وهي قاعدة معتبرة عند أهل العلم، فمعلوم كم هي المفاسد التي قد تترتب على إقامة مثل هذه العلاقات. 
وقد صرح بعض الآباء الذين سئلوا عن رأيهم في ذلك لو حصل هذا الأمر مع بناتهم بأن بعضهم سيقتل ابنته وزوجها لما في ذلك من مس بشرفه وشرف عائلته، وصرح بعضهم بأمور أفظع من ذلك وقد جاء هذا في دراسة واستطلاع لرأي بعض الناس قام به بعض طلبة العلم ، وهذا على سبيل المثال لا على سبيل الحصر من ردود الأفعال التي قد تقع من الآباء والأهل تجاه بناتهم إن حصلت هذه المعاشرة . ومن المفاسد التي قد تقع، ووقعت فعلاً أنه في إحدى الحالات التي تمت فيها المعاشرة قبل الزفاف وحصل الحمل، ولم يتمكن الزوج من إتمام إجراءات الزفاف أقدم على إجهاض زوجته، وأدى ذلك إلى قتل الجنين ؟! فَسَدّاً لطرق الفساد هذه وغيرها ينبغي منع الزوجين من ذلك وحصره على ما بعد الزفاف فقط . والله أعلم 

ما يحل للرجل من زوجته عند العقد عليها و قبل الدخول 
الإجابة للأستاذ الدكتور/ محمود عبد الله العكازي – أستاذ الفقه المقارن – بكلية الشريعة والقانون بالقاهرة – جامعة الأزهر. 
ماذا يحل للرجل من زوجته عند العقد عليها و قبل الدخول؟ 
الحمد لله رب العالمين أحل الحلال وحرم الحرام – والصلاة والسلام على الهادي البشير وبعد. 
فإن الزواج نعمة من الله امتن بها على عباده حيث قال "ومن آياته أن خلق لكم من أنفسكم أزواجًا لتسكنوا إليها وجعل بينكم مودة ورحمة". وقد رغب الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم في الزواج بمثل قوله "من تزوج فقد استكمل نصف دينه ليتق الله في النصف الباقي" وقوله "يا معشر الشباب من استطاع منكم الباءة فليتزوج فإنه أغض للبصر وأحصن للفرج ومن لم يستطع فعليه بالصوم فإنه له وجاء". وقوله: "النكاح سنتي فمن رغب عن سنتي فليس مني" وقوله: "لا رهبانية في الإسلام". 
وأهم شيء في الزواج يترتب عليه آثاره هو عقد الزواج: 
وعقد الزواج له كثير من العقود ركنان هما: الإيجاب والقبول: 
والإيجاب: هو ما يصدر أولاً عن أحد المتعاقدين، والقبول: ما يصدر ثانياً عن الآخر. وعقد الزواج لا يكون صحيحًا ولا يترتب عليه أي أثر إلا إذا تحققت فيه شرط خمسة هي:- 
1- شروط الانعقاد: وذلك بأن يكون العاقدان صالحين لمباشرة العقد لآن العقد يعتمد الإرادة والقصد فالمجنون والصبي غير المميز لا يجوز عقده. وأن يسمع كل من العاقدين كلام الآخر ويعرف قصده ليتحقق الارتباط بين عبارتيهما، وألا تكون الزوجة محرمة على الزوج بسبب النسب أو الرضاع أو المصاهرة. وان يتحد مجلس العقد وان يوافق القبول الإيجاب. وأن تكون صيغة العقد منجزة غير معلقة على شرط أو زمان. وألا يرجع الموجب عن إيجابه قبل قبول العاقد الآخر. 
2- شروط الصحة: الإشهاد وقت إجراء العقد لأن فيه منعًا للظنون والشبهات وتوثيقًا لأمر الزواج. وأن يتعدد الشهود مع تحقيق العقل والبلوغ والإسلام فيهم وان يسمع الشاهدان كلام المتعاقدين في وقت واحد مع منهما المراد من العقد إجمالاً. وألا يكون الزواج مؤقتًا ولا محددًا بمدة. لأن الزواج قائم على التأبيد. 
3- شروط نفاذ عقد الزواج: بأن يكون كل من العاقدين بالقاعة كلاً وذا صفة تخول له أن يتولى العقد وتجعل له الحق في مباشرته. فلو كان العاقد فضوليًا مثلاً فإن العقد يتوقف على إجازة من له الإجازة فإن أجاز صح ونفذ وإلا فيجعل العقد كأن لم يكن. 
4- شروط اللزوم: وهي التي يتوقف عليها العقد واستمراره. فالعقد اللازم يجب عدم فسخه بالإرادة المنفردة بل لا بد من الاتفاق على فسخه وإنهائه. 
5- شروط قانونية: وهي نوعان: أحدهما: يختص بإجراء العقد. وقد اشترط القانون أن يكون سن الزوجة ست عشرة سنة فأكثر. وألا يقل سن الزوج عن ثماني عشرة سنة هلالية وقت العقد. 
6- شرط خاص بسماع دعوى الزوجية: فلا تسمع إلا بعد تحقق النوع الأول وان يكون العقد مسجلا في جهة رسمية. 
وبناء على ما سبق: 
فإن عقد الزواج إذا كان مستجمعًا لأركانه وشروطه التي ذكرناها يكون عقدًا صحيحًا نافذا لاستيفائه شروط الانعقاد والصحة والنفاذ. ويترتب عليه: جميع آثار الزوجية من حقوق وواجبات بدون توقف على دخول الزوج بزوجته حقيقة أو حكمًا. 
وآثار العقد النافذ هي: 
أولاً: حل استمتاع كل من الزوجين بالآخر على الوجه المأذون به شرعًا. 
ثانيًا: يجب للزوجة على زوجها المهر المسمى في العقد إن دخل أو اختلى بها أو مات أحدهما قبل الدخول أو الخلوة. ويجب لها نصف المسمى بمجرد العقد إن طلقها قبل الدخول أو الخلوة. فإن لم يكن قد سمى لها مهرًا. أو كان قد سمى لها تسمية فاسدة كالخمر مثلاً فإنه عند الدخول أو الموت أو الاختلاء بها يجب لها مهر المثل بالغا ما بلغ. 
ثالثاً: وجوب النفقة للزوجة على زوجها بجميع أنواعها: من طعام وكسوة ومسكن دخل بها أو لم يدخل. إلا إذا امتنعت عن طاعته بغير حق. 
رابعًا: ثبوت نسب الأولاد من الزوج على تفصيل في ذلك. 
خامسًا: ثبوت حق التوارث بين الزوجين إذا مات أحدهما في حال قيام الزوجة سواء دخل الزوج بزوجته أو لم يدخل ما لم يمنع من التوارث مانع شرعي. 
سادسًا: ثبوت حرمة المصاهرة. وهي حرمة أصول الزوج وفروعه على الزوجة وحرمة أصول الوجه وفروعها على الزوج إجمالاً. 
وهذا كله يثبت بعد إشهار الزواج بينهما ،أما قبل الدخول بها فيجوز للزوج كل شيء عدا الوطء. 


النكاح والخطبة (أ.د عبد المعز حريز)
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته، أنا شاب عقدت القران أمام شهود.. سؤالي هو: أيجوز لي أن أمارس الجنس مع خطيبتي (زوجتي)؟ والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته. 
بسم الله ، والحمد لله ، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله ،وبعد: 
يجب التفريق بين الخطبة والزواج فالخطبة وعد بالزواج، وكل وعد أو اتفاق بين رجل وامرأة لا يسمى عقدا، إلا إذا كان عقدا بالمعنى الصحيح المتعارف عليه عند الناس اليوم، وذلك من خلال عقده بألفاظ العقد الصحيح وبحضور ولي المرأة والشهود وتحديد المهر ثم الإعلان وكل هذا يتم في زماننا من خلال المحكمة الشرعية؛ وذلك لحفظ حقوق الزوجين والأبناء.. ويجب الالتزام بهذا الأمر لأن فيه مصلحة شرعية وهي المحافظة على النسل من خلال حفظ النسب. 
أما ما تقوله من أنك عقدت عليها أمام شهود فلا أدري ماذا تقصد: هل أتيت بشاهدين وعقدت قرانك مباشرة على المرأة واعتبرت هذا زواجا؟ إن كان الأمر كذلك فلا يجوز لك منها شيء، وعليك أن تتم العقد من خلال المحكمة الشرعية، لكن هل يجوز لك بعد انعقاد العقد في المحكمة الشرعية أن تمارس معها ما يمارسه الزوج مع زوجته.. أقول: لا يجوز لك ذلك إلا من خلال الإعلان أنك قد دخلت بها؛ وذلك من باب حفظ الحقوق والعرض والنسل وإلا فمن يضمن أنك ستعترف بما تنجبه من أولاد، بل أكثر من ذلك لو أصابك الموت فمن يصدق المرأة أن الحمل منك وأنت لم تشهر النكاح ولا يعرف الناس أنك تزوجتها، وعليك بتقوى الله وحفظ الحقوق والمحافظة على العرض والله أعلم. 

حقوق العاقد على زوجته ( أ.د عبد الفتاح عاشور)
نرجو من حضرتكم التفضل ببيان حقوق العاقد على زوجته قبل البناء؟ وهل يحق له الجماع؟ وماذا لو حدث هذا قبل إشهار العقد؟ 
بسم الله، والحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله، أما بعد.. 
إذا تم العقد على الزوجة بشروطه المعروفة من الإيجاب والقبول وحضور الولي والشاهدين؛ فقد أصبحت هذه الفتاة زوجة له، ومن المستحسن ألا يدخل بها إلا بعد أن تنتقل إلى بيته في حفل زفاف موافق لأصول الشريعة الإسلامية؛ ليعلم الناس أنه قد دخل بها. فلو حدث والتقى بزوجته تلك قبل هذا الإعلان فلا مؤاخذة عليه ولم يرتكب ذنبًا، ولكن ماذا يمكن أن يقال إذا وضعت حملها هذا بعد أن انتقلت إلى بيته بفترة وجيزة، ألا ترى بأن هذا مخالف لما تعارف عليه المسلمون في مجتمعاتهم منذ عصر الرسالة إلى يومنا هذا، ولا يفعل هذا الفعل إلا أناس هم في نظر المجتمع لا خلاق لهم حين فعلوا هذا قبل إشهار زواجهم. لهذا أنصح الآباء ألا يتيحوا هذه الفرصة للأزواج الذين يتقدمون للزواج من بناتهم، وأن يؤخروا عقد الزواج إلى قبيل انتقال ابنتهم إلى زوجها بأيام معدودات حرصًا على بيوتهم وسمعتهم، وإلا فهناك الكثير من المشاكل التي تترتب على عقد الزواج وبقاء الفتاة في بيت أبيها فترة طويلة من الزمان؛ إذ قد تحدث خلافات تؤدي إلى الطلاق قبل الدخول، فماذا سيقول الأب وابنته وأهل بيته للناس حين يرون ابنتهم وقد حملت من هذا الشاب، ألا ترون أن الأفضل هو ما ذكرناه من محافظة الجميع أبًا وأمًّا وبنتًا وزوجًا، على ألا يتم هذا الأمر إلا بعد انتقال الفتاة إلى بيت زوجها. والله المستعان. 
مباشرة الزوجة قبل الدخول أوالبناء (الشيخ جعفر أحمد الطلحاوي)
عقدت قراني منذ فترة، وكان ذلك في حفل كبير دعي إليه الكثير من الناس، واتفقنا على البناء بعد عام، وحدث أنه بعد القران تمكنت من زوجتي وجامعتها وقمنا بالعملية الجنسية دون فض بكارتها، فهل في هذا شيء؟ وهل أعتبر في حكم من دخل بها الآن؟ وشكرا. 
بسم الله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله، وبعد: بعقد القران وإشهار العقد، تكون هذه المرأة زوجتك شرعا على كتاب الله وسنة رسوله (صلى الله عليه وسلم)، إلا أن العرف له اعتباره شرعا، ومع هذا التمكن وإن لم يؤد إلى فض البكارة، فليس معروفا عند الناس أنك دخلت بها، ولذلك لا بد من المسارعة إلى إتمام الدخول وإعلانه، فخير البر عاجله، إذ ليس في كل مرة تسلم الجرة، واحتياطا حتى لا يقع مكروه فيكون شديد الوقع على النفس. وفي الحديث الشريف :"إن حق ما أوفيتم به من الشروط ما استحللت به الفروج"؛ فحفاظا على سمعة وكرامة هذه المرأة المسلمة وكذا حفاظا على سمعتك أنت يجب المبادرة إلى إتمام الدخول حتى لا تكونوا في حرج عرفا، من ممارسة ما أحل الله عز وجل لكم؛ إذ ربما يقع حمل وإن لم يتم فض البكارة، فماذا أنت قائل للناس أنت وزوجك؟ وماذا سيقول الناس عن زوجك ولم يتم إشهار دخولكما، وفي الحديث :"إياك وما يعتذر منه"، وفي الحديث أيضا: "رحم الله امرأ ذب الغيبة عن نفسه"، وفي الحديث أيضا: "من اتقى الشبهات فقد استبرأ لدينه وعرضه"؛ فاحم عرضك من أن تلوكه الألسن وأن يكون مدعاة للقيل والقال. 
والله أعلم

----------


## (خيماويه)

صح من شروط الزواج اﻻشهار وانتي وبعدج ما اشهرتي الزواج كيف خليتيه يعاشرج مع احترامي لج احس انج وافقتي بس على اساس يتمسك فيج ويغير رايه مايطلقج ماله تفسير ثاني

----------


## مغربية بدبي

> ما ابغي انصح و انازع
> ياما نقول للبنات 
> 
> سوو كل شي الملجة استانسوا تدلعوا و .......الخ
> الا هاك الشي اكس خلو جرس في اذنكم 
> 
> 
> 
> انتي الحين اسكتي عنه و طنشي كلامه ؟؟
> ...


المفتي :الشيخ الدكتور محمد بن محمد المختار بن محمد الشنقيطي الأستاذ بالجامعة الإسلامية بالمدينة المنورة


هذه المسألة تعتبر من المسائل النازلة في هذا العصر,وكانت من ضمن المواضيع التي بحثت في ندوة الرؤية الإسلامية لبعض الممارسات الطبية المنعقدة في الكويت في عام1407 ه ,وكتب فيها فضيلة الشيخ عزالدين الخطيب التميمي بحثًا خلص فيه إلى القول بالتحريم ،كما كتب الدكتور محمد نعيم ياسين بحثا خلص فيه إلى القول بالتفصيل في حكم هذه المسألة ولهذا فإنه من المناسب ذكر كلا القولين ، مع أدلتهما ,ثم بعد ذلك أذكر ما يترجح في نظري منهما سائلاً الله عزوجل أن يمدني بالعون والتوفيق للصواب .

القول الأول : 
لا يجوز رتق عشاء البكارة مطلقًا .(( الشيخ عزالدين الخطيب التميمي )). 
القول الثاني: التفصيل :

1- إذا كان سبب التمزق حادثة أو فعلاً لا يعتبر في الشرع معصية ، و ليس وطئاً في عقد نكاح ينظر : 
أ - فأن غلب على الظن أن الفتاة ستلاقي عنتًا و ظلمًا بسبب الأعراف ، و التقاليد كان إجراؤه واجبًا . 
ب - و إن لم يغلب على ظن الطبيب كان إجراؤه مندوبًا.

2- إذا كان سبب التمزق وطئاً في عقد نكاح كما في المطلقة ، أو كان بسبب زنى اشتهر بين الناس فإنه يحرم عليه إجراؤه.

3- إذا كان سبب التمزق زنى لم يشتهر بين الناس كان الطبيب مخيراً بين إجرائه وعدم إجرائه ، و إجراؤه أولى (( الدكتور محمد نعيم ياسين )) .

تحديد محل الخلاف 
ينحصر محل الخلاف بين القولين في الحالة الأولى والثالثة ، أما في الحالة الثانية فإنهما متفقان على تحريم الرتق .

الأدلة : 
1- دليل القول الأول : "" لا يجوز مطلقًا"" :

أولا : أن رتق غشاء البكارة قد يؤدي إلى اختلاط الأنساب ، فقد تحمل المرأة من الجماع السابق ، ثم تتزوج بعد رتق بكارتها ، وهذا يؤدي إلى إلحاق ذلك الحمل بالزوج و اختلاط الحلال بالحرام.

ثانيا: أن رتق غشاء البكارة فيه اطلاع على المنكر .

ثالثا: أن رتق غشاء البكارة يسهل للفتيات ارتكاب جريمة الزنى لعلمهن بإمكان رتق غشاء البكارة بعد الجماع .

رابعا: أنه إذا اجتمعت المصالح و المفاسد فإن أمكن تحصيل المصالح و درء المفاسد فعلنا ذلك ، و إن تعذر الدرء و التحصيل ، فإن كانت المفسدة أعظم من المصلحة درأنا المفسدة ولا نبالي بفوات المصلحة كما قرر فقهاء الإسلام .و تطبيقًا لهذه القاعدة فإننا إذا نظرنا إلى رتق غشاء البكارة و ما يترتب عليه من مفاسد حكمنا بعدم جواز الرتق لعظيم المفاسد المترتبة عليه .

خامساً: أن من قواعد الشريعة الإسلامية أن الضرر لا يزال بالضرر و من فروع هذه القاعدة (( لا يجوز للإنسان أن يدفع الغرق عن أرضه بإغراق أرض غيره)) و مثل هذا لا يجوز للفتاة و أمها أن يزيلا الضرر عنهما برتق غشاء البكارة و يلحقانه بالزوج.

سادسا: أن مبدأ رتق غشاء البكارة مبدأ غير شرعي لأنه نوع من الغش ، والغش محرم شرعاً.

سابعا: أن رتق غشاء البكارة يفتح أبواب الكذب للفتيات و أهليهن لإخفاء حقيقة السبب ، و الكذب محرم شرعاً.

ثامنا: أن رتق غشاء البكارة يفتح الباب للأطباء أن يلجأوا إلى إجراء عمليات الإجهاض ، و إسقاط الأجنة بحجة الستر . 
(( ذكر هذه الأوجه فضيلة الشيخ عزالدين الخطيب في بحثه : غشاء البكارة من منظور إسلامي ، من بحوث ندوة الرؤية الإسلامية ثبت الندوة 571-573.

2- دليل القول الثاني : "" التفصيل"" : 
أولا: أن النصوص الشرعية دالة على مشروعية الستر و ندبه، و رتق غشاء البكارة معين على تحقيق ذلك في الأحوال التي حكمنا بجواز فعله فيها. 
ثانياً: أن المرأة بريئة من الفاحشة فإذا أجزنا له فعل جراحة الرتق قفلنا باب سوء الظن فيها فيكون ذلك دفعاً للظلم عنها .

ثالثا: أن رتق غشاء البكارة يعين على تحقق المساواة بين الرجل والمرأة فكما أن الرجل مهما فعل الفاحشة لا يترتب على فعله أي أثر مادي في جسده و لا يثور حوله أي شك فكذلك ينبغي أن تكون المرأة و تحقيق العدل بينهما مقصد شرعي إلا في الأحوال المستثناة بدليل شرعي و ليست هذه الحالة منها .

رابعاً: أن قيام الطبيب المسلم بإخفاء هذه القرينة الوهمية في دلالتها على الفاحشة له أثر تربوي عام في المجتمع و خاصة فيما يتعلق بنفسية الفتاة .

خامساً: أن مفسدة الغش في رتق البكارة ليست موجودة في الأحوال التي حكمنا فيها .(( ذكر هذه الأوجه الدكتور محمد نعيم ياسين في بحثه : رتق غشاء البكارة في ميزان المقاصد الشرعية من بحوث ندوة الرؤية الإسلامية . ثبت الندوة 579-583.

الترجيــح: 
الذي يترجح في نظري و العلم عند الله هو القول بعدم جواز رتق غشاء البكارة مطلقًا و ذلك لما يأتي : 
أولاً : لصحة ما ذكره أصحاب القول الأول في استدلالهم . 
ثانيا: استدلال أصحاب القول الثاني يجاب عنه بما يلي:

الجواب عن الوجه الأول: 
أن الستر المطلوب هو الذي شهدت النصوص باعتبار وسيلته و رتق غشاء البكارة لم يتحقق فيه ذلك بل الأصل حرمته لمكان كشف العورة و فتح باب الفساد. 
الجواب عن الوجه الثاني: 
أن قفل باب سوء الظن يمكن تحقيقه عن طريق الإخبار قبل الزواج فإن رضي بالمرأة وإلا عوضها الله غيره.

الجواب عن الوجه الثالث: 
أن التعليل بمساواة المرأة على هذا الوجه فاسد و التفاوت بين الرجل و المرأة في خفاء الجريمة على الوجه المذكور فطرة إلهية فيكون التعليل بالمساواة على هذا الوجه فيه نوع من التهمة بعدم العدل بين الجنسين . و الفطرة الموجبة للاختلاف سوية معتدلة لا تحتاج إلى استدراك و تقويم كما قال تعالى (( فطرة الله التي فطر الناس عليها لا تبديل لخلق الله )) 
الجواب عن الوجه الرابع : 
أن المفسدة المذكورة لا تزول بالكلية بعملية الرتق لاحتمال اطلاعه على ذلك و لو عن طريق إخبار الغير له ، ثم إن هذه المفسدة تقع عند تزويج المرأة بدون إخبار زوجها بزوال بكارتها و المنبغى إخباره فإن أقدم زالت تلك المفسدة و كذلك الحال لو أحجم .

الجواب عن الوجه الخامس: 
ان هذا الإخفاء كما أن له هذه المصلحة كذلك تترتب عليه مفاسد و منها تسهيل السبيل لفعل فاحشة الزنى و درء المفسدة أولى من جلب المصلحة.

الجواب عن الوجه السادس: 
أننا لا نسلم انتفاء الغش لأن هذه البكارة مستحدثة ، و ليست هي البكارة الأصلية ، فلو سلمنا أن غش الزوج منتفٍ في حال زوالها بالقفز و نحوه مما يوجب زوال البكارة طبيعة ، فإننا لا نسلم أن غشه منتفٍ في حال زوالها باعتداء عليها.

ثالثا: أن سد الذريعة الذي اعتبره أصحاب القول الأول أمر مهم جدًا خاصة فيما يعود إلى انتهاك حرمة الفروج ، و الأبضاع و المفسدة لاشك مترتبة على القول بجواز رتق عشاء البكارة .

رابعاً: أن الأصل يقتضي حرمة كشف العورة و لمسها و النظر إليها ، و الأعذار التي ذكرها أصحاب القول الثاني ليست بقوية إلى درجة يمكن فيها الحكم باستثناء عملية الرتق من ذلك الأصل فوجب البقاء عليه بحرمة جراحة الرتق .

خامساً أن مفسدة التهمة يمكن إزالتها عن طريق شهادة طبية بعد الحادثة تثبت براءة المرأة وهذا السبيل هو أمثل السبل ، وعن طريقه تزول الحاجة إلى فعل جراحة الرتق . 
و لهذا كله فإنه لا يجوز للطبيب و لا للمرأة فعل هذا النوع من الجراحة . 
و الله تعالى أعلم

----------


## شموخ النفوس

ريحو راسكم يالحريم يوم بيتقدم لها الريل الثاني ان شاء الله المطوع اوو المليج بيسالها اذا هيه بكر وا ثيب 
وفي كلا الحالتين ما صار شي حرام
واللي يستر و يرزق هو الله 
توكلي عليه بس

----------


## صاحبة السمو85

اختي ..اكيد ضروري تخبرين امج ..بس مهدي لها اول ..وبعدين حليها مع استاذ اسري او استاذه عندها خبره بهالامور ..

واكيد اصبري ربي بيهديه لج ان شاء الله وضروري تنشرين بين الناس انج كنسلتي فكرة العرس لاي سببب تشوفينه


والموضوع كله غلط في غلط ...وربي يستر عليج وعلى بنات الناس.ان شاء الله

----------


## مالتيزرس

كلمي استشارية أسرية باسرع وقت ..
وطمنينا عليج شو صار .

----------


## A+k

الله يهديج يعني هو صارحج من البداية وقالج مايبغيج. وانتي اصريتي عليه وخليتيه يدخل عليج. يعني الغلط منج إنتي. مافي حل الى تصارحين أمج بالي صار.

----------


## غلآ نفسي

وين البنت 

اختفت 

طمنينا شو سويتي

----------


## الوردة الجورية

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته




اختي ليش ملقوفة على الريّال؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!


صدقيني الرياييل ماخلصوا!


هو صارحج مايباج وانتي عاقة عمرج عليه؟؟ هو فهم انتي شو تبين فعطاج اللي تبينه عقب تندمتي




خلاص ماينفع الندم



انتي الحين حرمة على ذمة ريّال حتى لو ماسوّالج عرس.. تراج عقدتي وأكيد توثّق في المحكمة

بس انتي افتكي الحين منه دامه مستهتر ومب قد مسؤولية وانتي رخيصة عليه رخييييصة لأنه قالج مايبا يكمل الزواج ومبيت لج الطلاق وماغيّر رايه بالرغم من مرور شهور وهو مصر وبعد تعطينه نفسج؟؟!!!



لاتزعلين مني



عادي خذي الطلاق و تزوجي مرّه ثانية بزوج صالح مناسب كمطلقة مب بنت

عادي مطلقات و أرامل عرسن مرة ثانية و ثالثة و رابعة....

لاتحاتين المعرس بيي في وقته دام الله كاتبنه لج


بس انتي شغلي نفسج بدراسة او شغل و هوايات و صديقات محترمات لين ايي نصيبج المحترم اللي قد مسؤولية



عاد عندنا اذا الواحد دخل و بيطلق يقولون له هات شهود ههههه

خبري امج مسيرها بتعرف

لازم ام الريّال المستهتر بترمس عنج وبيوصل لأمج الخبر

فإنتي تكلمينها الأول أحسن والا بتخسرين ثقتها فيج بشكل أكبر

----------


## الوردة الجورية

> انا بأخذ كل حقوقي و ما بتنازل و ادري انه هو ماعنده بيزات عسب يعطيني 
> بس بعد ما بتنازل ﻻن الي سواه مب شوي


اختي هو ماراح يطلق خايف من المخاسير

والحين الطامة عليه أكبر لأنه دخل عليج فيترتب عليه في حال طلق
يدفع المؤخر
يدفع حق المتعة (لأنه دخل عليج)
يدفع نفقة عدّة (مصروف ثلاثة شهور)


بس انتي ممكن تكلمينه انه اذا راح طلّق ممكن تتنازلين عن حق المتعة و عن النفقة (الشهور السابقة بالإضافة لفترة العدة)


أقولج انتي افتكي منه ولاتخافين انج تصيرين مطلقة

دام مابينكم عيال والا المصايب بتكون اكبر


الله يعوضج بزوج صالح مناسب ولد حلال

----------


## جوري5

بغيت اقول لخواتي الي يقولون انا الي كنت أبا هالشي أو كان عايبني 
ترى هالكلام غلط ..هو كل ما كان يتقرب مني كنت اصده ما اخليه بس طبعاً هو ريال انا مارمت عليه و ماكنت ادري انه بيدخل علي. .فجأة دخل علي وقال انه بالغلط 

حالياً ادور عيادة عسب افحص و اشوف كيف الوضع

----------


## السنقباســـية

استغفر الله عصبت كيف خليتيه يوم انه مايباج !!!!!!!!!! هذا اكبر غلط !!!!!!! المشكلة لو ماكنتي اتعرفين تنبلع بس تعرفين انه مايباج وخليتيه ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ وايد ناس يستغلون هالوقت وعقب يسوي باي باي حق الحرمة ... عصب بي ريلج ....... ممممممم مادري شو اقولج والله

----------


## مراسيل الوفاآ

> بغيت اقول لخواتي الي يقولون انا الي كنت أبا هالشي أو كان عايبني 
> ترى هالكلام غلط ..هو كل ما كان يتقرب مني كنت اصده ما اخليه بس طبعاً هو ريال انا مارمت عليه و ماكنت ادري انه بيدخل علي. .فجأة دخل علي وقال انه بالغلط 
> 
> حالياً ادور عيادة عسب افحص و اشوف كيف الوضع



عقب ردج هذا ياني شك ف مصداقيه موضوعج 


كيف يعني "ماكنت ادري انه بيدخل علي. .فجأة دخل علي وقال انه بالغلط" !!! 
السموحه يعني هالشي صار ف الهوا عشان ما تدرين ولا تحسين باللي يصير؟



موضوعج صك ال١٦ صفحه وانتي ردودج مبهمه

----------


## جوري5

> عقب ردج هذا ياني شك ف مصداقيه موضوعج 
> 
> 
> كيف يعني "ماكنت ادري انه بيدخل علي. .فجأة دخل علي وقال انه بالغلط" !!! 
> السموحه يعني هالشي صار ف الهوا عشان ما تدرين ولا تحسين باللي يصير؟
> 
> 
> 
> موضوعج صك ال16 صفحه وانتي ردودج مبهمه



يختي قصدي ما يت فبالي انه جي بيسوي 
قالي بس بداعبج مآ بدخل عليج وانا اصده أقوله مابا خوزته و اخوزه عني 
و هو مسكني وانا مارمت اسوي شي

انا مابي اشرح الموقف بتفاصيل

----------


## COcO ChaneL8

يبا يطلقج ويزخج ويدخل عليج غصب عنج.. الريال لعب فيج لعب وانتي بعدج متمسكه فيه !!

حبيبتي خبري امج وخليه يطلق ويدفع مؤخر ونفقه ثلاث شهور ومتعه لا تسكتين عن حقج

اللي يبي يطلق ما يلعب ببنات الناس بس الغلط الأكبر منج 

شافج متعلقه ومتولعه فيه ف استغلج وخذ حايته ويبا يشرد .. لا تضيعين وقت سواء بنت او حرمه .. 

خليه يطلقج هذا لا يصلح زوج ولا اب

----------


## غلآ نفسي

> بغيت اقول لخواتي الي يقولون انا الي كنت أبا هالشي أو كان عايبني 
> ترى هالكلام غلط ..هو كل ما كان يتقرب مني كنت اصده ما اخليه بس طبعاً هو ريال انا مارمت عليه و ماكنت ادري انه بيدخل علي. .فجأة دخل علي وقال انه بالغلط 
> 
> حالياً ادور عيادة عسب افحص و اشوف كيف الوضع


حتى لو كنتي تبينه محد بيلومج ما سويتي شي غلط 

الغلط انه هو يبا يطلق بعد اللي سواه 

ما نبا منج غير شيئين 

خبري امج وتاكدي ما بتطحين من عينها لانج معرسه 

وثاني شي يوم القاضي يسألج دخل عليج قولي هيه دخل علي كنا في خلوة ويا بعض 

واذا يبون اثبات عندهم ترا الفحص النسائي 

وحتى لو بعدج بنوته بس هو ع قولته داعبج واختلى فيج 

يعني لا تسكتين خذي حقوقج منه 

عسبت تكونين رسميا مطلقه مب مطلقه والناس عبالها انج بكر وباجر ينصدمون انج ثيب 

فهمتي كلامي ؟؟

----------


## كتكوتة حبيبي

> حتى لو كنتي تبينه محد بيلومج ما سويتي شي غلط 
> 
> الغلط انه هو يبا يطلق بعد اللي سواه 
> 
> ما نبا منج غير شيئين 
> 
> خبري امج وتاكدي ما بتطحين من عينها لانج معرسه 
> 
> وثاني شي يوم القاضي يسألج دخل عليج قولي هيه دخل علي كنا في خلوة ويا بعض 
> ...



صح كلامج

----------


## أم سيف و سارة

انصحج تسيرين التوجيه اﻷسري 
اثبتي اللي صار بينكم ﻻزم لمصلحتك دام انه ناوي يطلق 
ﻻ انصح بان تعيشي مع انسان من البدايه خذلك و ما حافظ عليكي و لعب بيكي انتي اغليتيه وهو تخلى عنك بدون اي سبب او وجه حق ... ﻻتزعلي مني 
انتي ﻻزم تتصرفين صح و تستخدمين عقلك مش قلبك 
اذا اتطلقتي .. اثبتي من المحكمه انه دخل عليج هذا لصالحك 
ﻻ انصح بالتأخير 
و ﻻ تتصلين عليه و ﻻ تسألي فيه هم التوجيه اﻷسري بياخذون رقمه و بيكلموه و بيخبروه يجي بموعد بينك و بينه عند الموجه 
و الله ييسر امرك

----------


## طيبة*قلب

> يختي قصدي ما يت فبالي انه جي بيسوي 
> قالي بس بداعبج مآ بدخل عليج وانا اصده أقوله مابا خوزته و اخوزه عني 
> و هو مسكني وانا مارمت اسوي شي
> 
> انا مابي اشرح الموقف بتفاصيل


وين صارببيت اهلك؟

----------


## مراسيل الوفاآ

> انا مابي اشرح الموقف بتفاصيل


ونحن ما نبا التفاصيل اختي، اللي اقصده انه ردودج ما تبين انج فعلا تشوفين موضوعج 
مشكله وتبين لها الحل، مره تقولين تبينه ومره تقولين بتاخذين حقوقج واخر رد لج تقولين 
بسير العياده وبشوف الوضع حتى ما فكرتي تخبرين امج اقرب الناس لج هذا واهل ريلج يعرفون 
باللي صار، ما خفتي يوصل الكلام لأمج من برع ! تقولين انج مب جريئة من وين بتيبين الجرأة 
ف انج تخبرين امج عقب باللي صار ؟

مشكلتج ما تنطرح هني المفروض ترمسين استشاريين اسريين وتعرفين شو اللي 
لازم تسوينه عشان ما ينجلب اي شي ضدج، يمكن شي حلول تخليه يتمسك فيج 
ويمكن الافضل لكم الطلاق، واللي لج واللي عليج لازم تعرفينه في حالة الطلاق كل 
حاله تفرق عن الثانيه ومصدر كل هالمعلومات من أهل الخبره اللي ينصحونج من 
خلال تجارب ومشاكل مرت عليهم مب مبنيه على افكار يمكن حتى تضرج

----------


## shamowsii

يمكن السالفه فيها سحر وحده مسويتله ولا شي ... مب طبيعي هالشي .. او انه تسوين طاف في حاله مب مقصره وياه .. وربي يكتبلج اللي فيه الخير ز....  :31:  والاستغفار والاستخاره

----------


## المصارعه

هذا مب ريال ولا تضيعين حياتج معاها حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل اقطعي اتصالاتج حتى لو اتصل لاتردين كلمي امج اهم شي وخلي الكلام رسمي بين الاهل وروحي المحكمه لاتنتظرين ولا يوم الحل من عنا الحل عندج صح انه شي يقهر بس الله فوق وماراح ينساج ان شاء الله

----------


## jameela200

قلبي عورني صدق والله 
يتيمة ومالها حد غير امها المسكينة .. 
حسبي الله عليه 
الريال اذا قال يبا يطلق خلاص خل يولي والله يعوض 
بس انه يدخل عليج وهو ما يباج 
هذا احقر من حقير .... 
خذي حقج بالقوة في المحاكم 
لا اتقولين احبه .. هذا مب كفو... يكون زوج واب ... 
قولي دخل علي ... كوني قوية ... 
ما هو قوا قلبه وقال بيطلقج ودخل عليج 
كوني الأقوى حبيبتي

----------


## الوردة الجورية

> بغيت اقول لخواتي الي يقولون انا الي كنت أبا هالشي أو كان عايبني 
> ترى هالكلام غلط ..هو كل ما كان يتقرب مني كنت اصده ما اخليه بس طبعاً هو ريال انا مارمت عليه و ماكنت ادري انه بيدخل علي. .فجأة دخل علي وقال انه بالغلط 
> 
> حالياً ادور عيادة عسب افحص و اشوف كيف الوضع


اختي أولاً اللي تدخل بس مرة او كمن مرّة يسير في الغشاء شق ماينشاف عدل بس اذا تزوجتي مرة ثانية ينعرف وقت الدخلة (يعني حتى لو كشفتي عند دكتورة وقالت لج بنت لا تاخذين بكلامها) اللي دخلت دخلت خلاص

قبل زواجي الاخير، كنت مطلقة و داخلة، وقت اروح كشف نسائي (اكثر من دكتورة) يتحروني بنت!!!
كثرة المعاشرة هي تسبب تمزقات اكثر للغشاء، ومع الولادة تقريباً خلاص يروح كامل


ثاني شغلة اذا تفكرين تسوين ترقيع... انتي تكلمتي مع امه.. وهي خبرت ابوه.. ويمكن وصل لخالاته وباقي حريم العايلة
فأكيد الخبر بينتشر

فكيف اذا تزوجتي مرة ثانية يحصلونج بنت؟؟!!!! يمكن بعد مادخل عليج زوجج الحالي بعد كنتي غاشتنه ومسوية العملية؟؟!!! والا شو تتحرين الناس بتقول؟؟!!!

خذي كلامي بالعقل والمنطق: عمره الغلط ما يتصلح بالغلط

هو كان زوجج وعاقد عليج و موثّق.. كلمي امج وخليها هي تتفاهم معاه على الطلاق، انتي لاتكلمينه

هو خايف من مصاريف الطلاق والنفقة بس ممكن تتفاهمون على تنازلات تتفقون عليها

الله يعوضج بزوج ولد حلال صالح مناسب يخاف الله فيج

----------


## almal3ka1

> اختي أولاً اللي تدخل بس مرة او كمن مرّة يسير في الغشاء شق ماينشاف عدل بس اذا تزوجتي مرة ثانية ينعرف وقت الدخلة (يعني حتى لو كشفتي عند دكتورة وقالت لج بنت لا تاخذين بكلامها) اللي دخلت دخلت خلاص
> 
> قبل زواجي الاخير، كنت مطلقة و داخلة، وقت اروح كشف نسائي (اكثر من دكتورة) يتحروني بنت!!!
> كثرة المعاشرة هي تسبب تمزقات اكثر للغشاء، ومع الولادة تقريباً خلاص يروح كامل
> 
> 
> ثاني شغلة اذا تفكرين تسوين ترقيع... انتي تكلمتي مع امه.. وهي خبرت ابوه.. ويمكن وصل لخالاته وباقي حريم العايلة
> فأكيد الخبر بينتشر
> 
> ...


كلام سليم 100%

----------


## غزالة AD

مافي نفقة اذا مافي عيال.

----------


## الوردة الجورية

> مافي نفقة اذا مافي عيال.


نفقة العدّة
وممكن تطالب بنفقة الاشهر اللي فاتت قبل الطلاق
وحق المتعة لأنه دخل
والمؤخر


إذا عندها عيال نفقة حاضنة (اذا العيال عندها وفي حضانتها مب حضانة الأب)

وإذا عندها عيال وهم في حضانتها لهم نفقة أولاد و توفير سكن مع خادمة و سائق و سيارة و ماء وكهرباء و انترنت و مدارس اذا من الاساس كانوا مدارس خاصة واستمروا فيها
بعد حسب مقدرة الزوج و دخله الكامل ونظرة القاضي في الموضوع

----------


## munamoor

> نفقة العدّة
> وممكن تطالب بنفقة الاشهر اللي فاتت قبل الطلاق
> وحق المتعة لأنه دخل
> والمؤخر
> إذا عندها عيال نفقة حاضنة (اذا العيال عندها وفي حضانتها مب حضانة الأب)
> وإذا عندها عيال وهم في حضانتها لهم نفقة أولاد و توفير
> سكن مع خادمة و سائق و سيارة 
> و ماء وكهرباء و انترنت و مدارس اذا من الاساس كانوا مدارس خاصة واستمروا فيها
> بعد حسب مقدرة الزوج و دخله الكامل ونظرة القاضي في الموضوع


و اذا أنكر انه دخل عليها شو الحل !؟ 
شي ناس ما تخاف ربها 
هي لازم تروح لعيادة نسائية تثبت فيه 
إنه تم الدخول او البناء بها ،،،

----------


## الوردة الجورية

> و اذا أنكر انه دخل عليها شو الحل !؟ 
> شي ناس ما تخاف ربها 
> هي لازم تروح لعيادة نسائية تثبت فيه 
> إنه تم الدخول او البناء بها ،،،


ترى هني المشكلة
وقت الريّال يطلق حرمتة اذا مابينهم عيال يقولون له هات شهود إنك دخلت!!!! هههههه

مادري هذا القانون كيف طلع ومن حطه وشو الحكمة

ممكن شهود امها و الخدم انه اختلى فيها في غرفتها
اما الفحص النسائء مادري عنه اللي اعرفه اذا الوحدة عرست ومادخل عليها اكثر من ست شهور وهي تبا الطلاق تييب تقرير انها بعدها بنت
او اذا ياها غلط يعني من الدبر وتريد تتطلق تييب تقرير ويطلقونها منه




يعني ماعندنا خوات عضوات في المنتدى محاميات او يشتغلن في التوجيه الاسري يستفسرن ويفيدن خواتهن هني؟؟!!!!!

----------


## الوردة الجورية

بالنسبة لأختنا مثل ماوصيتج صدقيني اذا اتفقتوا على بعض التنازلات معاه بيطلق وبيعترف انه دخل ويعطونها ورقة طلاق بعد الدخول

جذي الاخت تكون "في السليم" على قولة المصريين، تتزوج مرة ثانية تعطيهم ورقة الطلاق مكتوب عليها بعد الدخول يعني " ثيّب"

أحسن لج كوني "في السليم"

إذا تزوجتي مرة ثانية وكتبتي بكر عقب طلعوا شهود انج ثيب ممكن الزوج الثاني يرفع عليج قضية
الشهود ممكن زوجج الأول يتكلم عنج جدام الرياييل او حدام زوجج الثاني يغايظه او الام اللي بحتي لها بسرج اللي المفروض تكونين مخبره امج انتي الأول مب الغريبة
وممكن اي طرف سمع من زوجج الاول



"الصدق منجاة"



وطمنينا عليج اختي

----------


## khaleejiya

صح كلام الورده الجوريه تنازلي مقابل انه يعترف انه دخل عليج
شهالناس لا ضمير ولا احساس

----------


## شموخ النفوس

ههههه اللي اعرفه انه القضا اللي ف الاستشارة من يسمعون خلوة خلاص معناته دخول
بس وضعج انتي مافيه اي عيب ابدا
كثري من الاستغفار مفتاح الفرج عنده هو وحده سبحانه

----------


## ام مصطفى..

بصراحه انتي وايد مرخصه من عمرج السموحه على هالكلام بس انتي ماعندج شخصيه وبسرعه ينقص عليج عشان جي ركب فوق راسج وخذ الي يباه و هو من قبل قايل لج بطلقج  :26:

----------


## mrs.abk

يوم نحذر من الخلوة في الملجة يرتفع ألف صوت إنه حلال .. هيه حلال شرعا لكن في المجتمع منقود .. والذمة والضمير صاروا نادرين في هالزمن الرياييل فيهم نذالة اللهم اكفينا شر النذالة 

أختي لازم إعلان الدخول .. ولازم أهلج يعرفون وأعتقد حلج في المحكمة .. هو بيطلقج بس لازم إلإثبات إنه دخل بج واللا عقب بينقدون عليج الناس ..

الله يهديج ويصلح أمرج

----------


## أم المر

استغفر الله يا ختيه يقولج ماباج وبطلقج ويا خذا حايته وبيطلقج جي ظلمتي عمرج ويا شخص لعبج حتى لو ريلج لو يحبج جان ما ظلمج لليله وحده انتي شو ذنبج اشتكي عليه هذا لعاب بغاج لحايه حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل فيه

----------


## ربنا يوفقني

ما صبرت اقرأ تعليق الاخوات 
مو وقت نعلق الموضوع صح او خطأ
الموضوع الان انتي حاطة كل الأتكال عليه وهو مو قد المسؤولية 
انتي تحركي روحي المحكمة ادخلي عند الاستشارات الأسرية اذا هذا اسمه 
واشرحي كل شيء يطلبوه ويوقفوه عند حده اما يكمل زواجه منك او تتطلقي وتنكتبي ثيب 
اطلبي منهم يقنعوه يعمل عرس في البيت على الضيق على الاقل وانك موافقة على الطلاق بعده!!!
واستمري بالدعاء والاستغفار وقيام الليل وادعيله بالهداية والتعقل وربنا يهديه 

كلمي امه ما تنفع كلمة حاولو اقناعه !!! لو كل ام تعمل حفلة غصبا عن ابنها اذا تراجع فهي غضبانه عليه ,كانت كثير مشاكل انتهت!!!

----------


## جوري5

خواتي 
ريلي قال انه بيروح المحكمة وبيقولهم انه داخل علي ﻻن مايبا يخلي هالشي فذمته وبيبلي ورقة الطﻻق  :30:  :3:

----------


## khaleejiya

الحمدلله عالاقل بيعترف باللي سواه 
ماعليه حبيبتي احتسبي الاجر عند الله وربي يعوضج باللي احسن منه بمليون مره

----------


## cute uae

> الله يهديج يعني هو صارحج من البداية وقالج مايبغيج. وانتي اصريتي عليه وخليتيه يدخل عليج. يعني الغلط منج إنتي. مافي حل الى تصارحين أمج بالي صار.





> استغفر الله شو ترقيع؟
> هذي زوجته لكن وين حكم رب العالمين ؟
> عده المطلقه المدخول عليها حتى لو مره غير عن اللي ما دخل عليها 
> حتى في المهر وكل حقوقها بتضيع من نفقه في العده وغيره لا تستهينون في الموضوع

----------


## cute uae

> خواتي 
> ريلي قال انه بيروح المحكمة وبيقولهم انه داخل علي ﻻن مايبا يخلي هالشي فذمته وبيبلي ورقة الطﻻق


الله يهديه و يُحنن قلبه عليج

----------


## جوري5

امين..

----------


## اسيرت شوق

الله يعوضج بالي احسن منه 

ولا تنسي 
: ((((وَعَسَى أَنْ تَكْرَهُوا شَيْئًا وَهُوَ خَيْرٌ لَكُمْ...)

----------


## angel.heart

خلي ثقتج بالله كبيره ولا تتعلقين برجل من اولها مب قد المسؤولية 

الله يعوضج بالي احسن منه

----------


## اغلى مواليفي

قل لن يصيبنا الا ما كتبه الله لنا

هذا نصيبج حبيبتي وعسى ان تكرهو شيئا وهو خير لكم 

اذا الله مب كاتب تكملون مع بعض مابتكملون لو شو سويتي

توكلي على الله واكثري من الاستغفار والصلاة على الرسول

اول خطوه عليج تسوينها الحين تستخيرين رب العالمين وماخاب من استخار

ثاني خطوه تخبرين امج .. امج هي سترج وغطاج ولازم تعرف من حقها

ثالث خطوه لاتعقين عمرج عالريال خلاص اذا هو بايع لاترخصين بعمرج عزي نفسج . لاتتصلين فيه

رابع خطوه سيري التوجيه الاسري اصلا بمجرد الخلوه الشرعيه يعتبر طلاق بعد الدخول والخلوه تعني انكم اختليتو مع بعض في مكان تأمنون فيه حتى لو ماصار بينكم شي
كلمي المصلح الاجتماعي وبعدها بيحاول يصلح بينكم وخلي التواصل معاه امام المصلح والمصلح تراه شخص فاهم ودارس شرعا وقانونا فلاتخافين مابيضيع حقج

ولازم تقتنعين سواء اطلقتي او لا بدخول او لا هذا كله خير لج وصلاح من رب العالمين والله بيعوضج خير

اعرف وحده بعد طلاقها بشهر خطبها واحد وكانت مطلقه بعد الدخول وحاليا حامل ربي يتمم عليها والحمدلله سعيده 

قولي الحمدلله على كل حال ووتوكلي على الله وهو نعم الوكيل

----------


## مالتيزرس

> خواتي 
> ريلي قال انه بيروح المحكمة وبيقولهم انه داخل علي ﻻن مايبا يخلي هالشي فذمته وبيبلي ورقة الطﻻق


ماعليه الغالية حطي فبالج انه هالشي خيرة لج دوالله راد هالشي لحكمة منه ..ماتعرفين وين الخير ..عسى يعوضج خير وياخذ حقج ..وهو الله يهديه بعد .

----------


## ملكة الاحاسيس

قال بيطلقج وماخبرتي امج 

اعطبتيه شرفج بايم العقد والحين خبرتيها؟!


انتي لو بنتي اعلق مشنقتج

----------


## ملكة الاحاسيس

> مب ماخذه الموضوع عادي 
> والله اني متضايجه كل يوم ضيج وصياح
> انا بس مب عارفه كيف أتصرف
> أبا نصايحكم ودعواتكم..


نصيحتي خبري اهلج واهله 
قبل يقولو الناس انج ارتكبتي الحرام والعياذ بالله 
معرف واحد اعرفه بس بالاسم مو من اقاربنا سواها ويا بنت من اهله وقت العقد وانكررررر انه جامعها عدة مرات والبنت حامل اخرتها باي باي لندن ذهبت مع الريح طارت ولم تعد 

فهمتيها يا قلبي النونو انتي ؟!

----------


## الوردة الجورية

> قال بيطلقج وماخبرتي امج 
> 
> اعطبتيه شرفج بايم العقد والحين خبرتيها؟!
> 
> 
> انتي لو بنتي اعلق مشنقتج


اختي كان زوجها بعقد

ومن الاساس الأم غلطانة مب البنت لأن الأم كيف تخليه يختلي ببنتها؟!!!

اللي صار صار وعسى انه يكون خيره للبنت

والحمدلله انه بيعترف وبتفتك هي منه


اختي جوري
الله يرزقج الزوج الصالح المناسب ولد الحلال اللي يسعدج ويخاف الله فيج و يرعاج

----------


## مهرووووووه

الزواج مب لعبه!!! مب ع كيفه

----------


## almal3ka1

انتي سويتي شي حلال مب حرام ..

----------


## ملكة الاحاسيس

الزواج مب عقد يا خواتي وبس 

الزواح اشهاااااااااار 

يعني لازم الكل يدري ان فلانه اخذها فلان 

عشان هالبلاوي الي تحصل وينكرونها

----------


## ماحد شراتي

يالله  :30: 

شو هالعالم ؟!

الله يكون في عونج وييسرلج كل امورج

----------


## مالتيزرس

> قال بيطلقج وماخبرتي امج 
> 
> اعطبتيه شرفج بايم العقد والحين خبرتيها؟!
> 
> 
> انتي لو بنتي اعلق مشنقتج


الله يهديج اختي البنت مب محتاجة عتاب وملام الحين تبا حد يوقف معاها لانه ماعندها سند ..وامها حرمة كبيرة ..
خفو عليها شوي ..
وهو كان حلالها مب حرام طلعت معاه لكن الغلط انه ما كان اشهار

----------


## Dont_Care

وعليكم السلام والرحمه

معناته من البداية انه كان يبي هالشي منج بس لانه تصرفاته تدل على هالشي ماعرف شنو اقول الله يعينج صراحه شي يقهر الحين المفروض
تعجلون في العرس ما يصير يطلقج! وزين انج قلتي حق امه وان شاء الله تعقله والله يهديه ويريح بالج ويعينج

----------


## ورود الثلج

كيف يبا يطلقج ودخل عليج ونتي خليتيه عادي شو السالفه 


شي ما يدخل العقل

----------


## ام احلى بنتين

الله يفرج همك اختي 
التجئي الى الباري عز وجل الحاكم العادل 
صلي كل يوم الوتر وبثي همك الى رب العباد واطلبي منه ان يفرج همك 
واقري البقرة 
واستغفري باليوم الف مرة 
واكثري من دعاء ذي النون 
لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إاني كنت من الظالمين 
واكثري من الاستغفااااااااااار 
فالاستغفار مفتاح لكل الابواب المغلقة 
والصلاة على النبي محمد صل الله عليه وسلم 

علقي قلبك بالله 
ولاتعلقي قلبك بمخلوق 
حتى ربي ينصرك عليه 
واتركيه لاتتصلي فيه لاتستخسري نفسج 
ولاتركضي وراه بيهرب منج وبيختنق 
الريال يحب الحرمة اللي هو يطارد وراها مب هي اللي تطارد وراه 
الله خلقه هو اللي يدور الحرمة مب العكس 
عزي نفسج يعزج ريلج 
ويرجعلج يركض ويدور رضاج

وبثي همومك كل يوم بصلاة الضحى والوتر والبقرة 
وربي يفرح قلبك قريييييييب

----------


## أم سيف و سارة

ها وينج جوري 
طمنينا شو استوى 
في اخبار جديده ؟ 
شغلتي بالي والله

----------


## ورقة ناعمة

> عادي حبيبتي خله يطلق براحته وعقب بتزوجين شالمشكله 
> انتي متزوجه وهالشي صار 
> يعني هالشي بالاسلام انتي موب زانيه لا سمح الله 
> الريال تهرب من المسؤوليه بالعنه منه الف 
> خذي ماخرج يا ماما وسوي عمليه ترقيع وايد يسونها وريحي مخج وانتي بسلامه


والله معاج بكل كلمة صح

----------


## بنت$الشيخ

ادفعي انتي التكاليف و سوي عرس بسيط وخليه يحضر العرس 
من عقب العرس ردي لبيتكم وبعدها بشهر ع اساس تطلقتو
لانكم ما تفاهمتو وانتهى الموضوع

----------


## وينك ؟؟؟

أنا أشتغل فالمحاكم ،، انتي لج نفقة زوجية من تاريخ العقد ولج نفقة متعة ونفقة عدة والمؤخر ،، لا تتنازلين عن حقوقج

----------


## bellegirl

لاحول ولا قوة الا بالله
غاليتي يمكن كلامي مايعيبج
لكن الغلط انتي بديتيه
والزواج مب بالغصب
اذا يقولج مايباج كيف تصرين غاليتي
الي يبيعني مرة ابيعه 20 !
الله خلق لكل انسان نصيب واذا هذا مب نصيبج مب نهاية العالم 
استخيري ولاتضيعين وقتج اكثر

----------


## ريم العسووله

لا حول و لا قوة الا بالله 
والله حرام 
بعض شباب هالوقت ما يخافون ربهم عبالهم بنات الناس لعبة
عبالهم عقد القران لعبة ، ما عندهم أي أحساس بالمسؤولية أبدا حسبي الله و نعم الوكيل
اذا الواحد فيهم مب قد الزواج و مب مال مسؤولية ليش يروح يخطب و يملج على بنت الناس و عقب يقول لها ما أبيج !!!
ما يخاف على خواته على بناته مستقبلا !!! حشى لهالدرجة ما في أحساس و لا ضمير ؟!


عالعموم أختي بصراحة الحق ينقال أنتي غلطتي
المفروض من أول مرة قال لج نحن مب مناسبين لبعض على طول رحتي خبرتي أهلج و أستخرتي و أنفصلتي بهدوء و بأقل الأضرار


أنتي غلطتج أنج حاولتي وايد أنج ترجعينه لصوابه عقب ما قال لج انه بيطلقج
هالأمور أختي ما فيها شيء أحاول معاه ،،، خصوصا انكم مالجين و هو بعده ما دخل عليج
هالأمور فيها مصير و مستقبل و عزة نفس و كرامة دامه قالج ما ابيج خليتيه يولي ،،، انتي مب طايحه حظ عشان تتعلقين فيه هالكثر و ألف واحد من يتمناج .

و فترة الملجة انحطت عشان كل واحد يتعرف على الثاني و يفهم الثاني و يخططون لمستقبلهم و بيتهم ... و عقب العرس يسوون الي يبونه ... 
و ما ألوم بعض الأهالي الي يمنعون بناتهم يطلعون مع ازواجهم فترة الملجة رغم أنهم حلال حق بعض و لكن من المصايب الي تصير و نسمعها...
و الوحده تنفصل في فترة الملجة معززة مكرمة في بيت ابوها افضل مليون مرة من انها تنفصل عقب الزواج و الدخلة . 



عموما أختي عقب ما طاح الفاس في الراس أنتي طحتي في أبتلاء من رب العالمين و الله يصبرج و يفرج كربتج
و هالانسان اتضح لج معدنه و تفكيره ...
هو لو انسان يخاف ربه و جافج غير مناسبة له فراح ينفصل عنج بهدوء
و ياما بنات ناس و عيال ناس انفصلوا عن بعض بهدوء في فترة الملجة لأنهم جافوا بعضهم غير مناسبين و محد فيهم ضر او تسبب بمشكلة للثاني و كل واحد راح في دربه و ربه رزقه بزوج ثاني و وفقه و هالشيء وارد و يصير وايد . 

و لكن ريلج أولا قعد يماطل و كسر بخاطرج و بكل وقاحة دخل عليج عقب ما قال لج ما أبيج و فوق هذا مصر انه ما يبيج !!! 
الحل أختي العزيزة أنج تواجهين الموضوع 
ادري الموضوع صعب و انج تستحين تخبرين أهلج رغم انه هو حلالج .

بس لازم تواجهين الموضوع و تحطين اهلج في الصورة
أفضل من انج تكتمين عنهم لأن لا تستبعدين ان هو ينكر ان دخل عليج !!!

فالافضل مواجهه الأمر و اخبار الاهل بالأمر فورا و بسرعة 
الموضوع فيه عرض و شرف لا تخشين الموضوع عنهم و قولي لهم ان زوجج دخل عليج و يبي يطلقج و امه تدري
خل امه تقول حق اهلج اذا تستحين و لا تخافين ... 

الله ييسر امورج

----------


## ريم العسووله

> ادفعي انتي التكاليف و سوي عرس بسيط وخليه يحضر العرس 
> من عقب العرس ردي لبيتكم وبعدها بشهر ع اساس تطلقتو
> لانكم ما تفاهمتو وانتهى الموضوع



و ليش تدفع من جيبها ؟!
هو المفروض يتحمل المسؤولية و يتحمل نتيجه تصرفه
مب هي ...

----------


## ريم العسووله

> عادي حبيبتي خله يطلق براحته وعقب بتزوجين شالمشكله 
> انتي متزوجه وهالشي صار 
> يعني هالشي بالاسلام انتي موب زانيه لا سمح الله 
> الريال تهرب من المسؤوليه بالعنه منه الف 
> خذي ماخرج يا ماما وسوي عمليه ترقيع وايد يسونها وريحي مخج وانتي بسلامه


؟؟؟
شلون يعني تسوي عملية ترقيع و حق شنو ؟؟؟

----------


## ماسه حساسه

فعلا يتلاعب معاج بس ما يباج مفروض انتي تكونين حازمة

----------


## munamoor

نكتفي بهذا العدد من الردود 
يرجى مراجعة الجهات المعنية

----------

